# The Adventures of Cinnamon and her Pack



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey everyone! I thought maybe it was time to break off and start Cinnamon's own thread. I will be posting pics, videos and stories about her as she grows up as was prerequisite to me getting her. LOL 

For any newbies, the original thread is We have a pregnant girlie on our hands!

You can also keep up with Cinnamon's life as well as my other dogs on my facebook page Diane Hogan Mundrick. Youtube videos are on my channel dkm4464.

For now here are a few of my current favorites:

Picking up Cinnamon from Nekomi (Amanda) in Pulaski, NY









Tempo tried to hitch a ride with us but Amanda wouldn't allow it! LOL









Shanika is being VERY, VERY patient!









The girls: Flash, Cinnamon, and Shanika









Big brother Colt keeping an eye on the pip-squeak!









Keeping up with big brother Timber!









Prancing in the snow!









All tuckered out!









Stay tuned for more! :wave:


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

This is so cool


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Adorable! <3

So, how much sleep have you lost, and how many accidents in the house? Hearing about that always makes me remember that I don't need a puppy right now!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Adorable! <3
> 
> So, how much sleep have you lost, and how many accidents in the house? Hearing about that always makes me remember that I don't need a puppy right now!


Actually I think the lost sleep has more to do with getting paperwork in order trying to get ready to do my taxes and trying to buy the new house. Okay, so I spend time playing with Cinny instead of working on that until I realize it's getting late but still it's not HER fault. LOL

So far she has peed twice in the house, not in her litter box. I have a litter box of shavings like Amanda had but my son is taking her out every 1/2 - 1 hour and she is doing great. The first Saturday he was on the floor playing with her and she apparently felt blocked from getting to her litter pan and peed right there. This morning for some reason after bringing her in from outside, she decided to pee on Timber's blanket in the living room! Of course then to cover her scent, HE peed on the blanket!!!! So it's not just puppies that are the problem! 

Otherwise she is awesome, although she does have some runny diarrhea right now and I'm not sure if it's change of diet, stress from the move, or something else. We are feeding her the Chicken Soup for Puppies food. She eats great, drinks tons of water, and is full of energy. She will be going to the vet tomorrow just to check things out. We had an appointment for next Monday for her next set of shots. I'm not sure if they'll just do it all tomorrow or have us bring her back for the shots.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Glad she's doing good! She should transition really easily to going potty outside; like you I was doing a combination of taking the pups outside regularly, and when I couldn't (errands, etc.) they had their litter pan.

She was last wormed at 8 weeks so you might ask the vet about another round of dewormer. I had been deworming every 2 weeks like clockwork. My vet was really impressed with how clean their fecals were throughout the last several weeks, but it can't hurt if she's having diarrhea. 

As for the shots, she is ready for her boosters this week, so if you want to do it tomorrow, it's pretty much perfect timing.

So glad you love her  She's a darling!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

<3 <3 <3!!! Win! Also, Tempo is smaller than I thought!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Actually I think the lost sleep has more to do with getting paperwork in order trying to get ready to do my taxes and trying to buy the new house. Okay, so I spend time playing with Cinny instead of working on that until I realize it's getting late but still it's not HER fault. LOL
> 
> So far she has peed twice in the house, not in her litter box. I have a litter box of shavings like Amanda had but my son is taking her out every 1/2 - 1 hour and she is doing great. The first Saturday he was on the floor playing with her and she apparently felt blocked from getting to her litter pan and peed right there. This morning for some reason after bringing her in from outside, she decided to pee on Timber's blanket in the living room! Of course then to cover her scent, HE peed on the blanket!!!! So it's not just puppies that are the problem!
> 
> Otherwise she is awesome, although she does have some runny diarrhea right now and I'm not sure if it's change of diet, stress from the move, or something else. We are feeding her the Chicken Soup for Puppies food. She eats great, drinks tons of water, and is full of energy. She will be going to the vet tomorrow just to check things out. We had an appointment for next Monday for her next set of shots. I'm not sure if they'll just do it all tomorrow or have us bring her back for the shots.


She sounds like the perfectttt puppy. Two accidents isn't bad, especially if she's transitioning from going in a litter pan a lot of the time to going outside more. The loose stool probably has a bit to do with everything you listed, also. The stress, new food, new friends! Haha, definitely can't blame the puppy on your procrastination, though. Of course, it's hard to blame you, too... I know I would be procrastinating if I had a new puppy! 

Can't wait to see more pictures here. How is Dan (that _is_ your son's name, right?) liking her?


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Xeph said:


> <3 <3 <3!!! Win! Also, Tempo is smaller than I thought!


Tempo was smaller than I thought she would be too but believe me, her spirit and enthusiasm are enormous!


----------



## Jo Belle (Jul 7, 2010)

I have to say, you have quite a good-looking pack there! Shanika especially caught my eye - beautiful! Is there a name for her particular coat color/pattern? (Cinnamon is adorable, thanks for posting the photos!)


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Xeph said:


> <3 <3 <3!!! Win! Also, Tempo is smaller than I thought!


Yes - she is SUPER tiny! Under 40 lbs. Small but mighty!

For a comparison with my other dogs (who are all about the same size as Loki):










Photo courtesy of our very own JessRU09


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Jo Belle said:


> I have to say, you have quite a good-looking pack there! Shanika especially caught my eye - beautiful! Is there a name for her particular coat color/pattern? (Cinnamon is adorable, thanks for posting the photos!)


Not sure but according to one website I found about Siberian Husky colors, she is a light red and she must have the gene for wooly coat in my estimate. I could be wrong as I'm not an expert, but she was extremely similar to an example I found.


----------



## 3Lab (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so loving this thread, Diane! I can't wait to get one started for Ginger.  

I was surprised at Tempo's size too. I wonder how big our kids will get. 

It sounds like she is fitting in well and making the transition just fine, I hope the same goes for Squash and Ginger.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> The girls: Flash, Cinnamon, and Shanika


Ha... Flash sort of looks like "wha happened?!", Cinnamon is surveying her new domain, and Shanika looks like she just heaved a heavy sigh and rolled her eyes.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Diane these pictures are sooo dang cute! So cute! XD!!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok Amanda! Exactly what do we think the father is? A grizzly bear? A werewolf? This little thing is NUTS!!!! LOL

She was harassing Shanika again and Shanika snapped at her. I don't think she made contact, at least not completely but Cinny let out a yipe and started brushing at her face and head with her paw. I was trying to check her out and she starts growling and snapping at me! It took a minute before she calmed down. I don't find any bite marks much less even a wet spot where Shanika might have made contact with her mouth. For the next few minutes Cinny is running around growling and snapping at everyone...dogs and humans! Then just as suddenly she changed back into sweet little Cinny! :suspicious:

Now she's lying nicely on a blanket chewing on a Chilly Bone. 

What a little psycho! :decision:

I guess she has spent most of the day chasing Flash around and tackling her, growling at her, and biting at her. Flash just keeps walking away and trying to ignore her but she seems a little exhausted tonight. Flash is being pretty good natured so far but I guess Cinny finally pushed Shanika's button.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> She was harassing Shanika again and Shanika snapped at her. I don't think she made contact, at least not completely but Cinny let out a yipe and started brushing at her face and head with her paw. I was trying to check her out and she starts growling and snapping at me! It took a minute before she calmed down. I don't find any bite marks much less even a wet spot where Shanika might have made contact with her mouth. For the next few minutes Cinny is running around growling and snapping at everyone...dogs and humans! Then just as suddenly she changed back into sweet little Cinny! :suspicious:


Wow!  That is really upsetting to hear! I'm surprised she didn't have any marks on her, based on her really extreme reaction.  Was she really overtired at this point, maybe? When young pups get overtired, in my experience they can do some crazy things. LOL.

Just make sure Shanika and the other dogs get some time away from Cinny if she is harassing them really badly... and make sure Cinny gets scheduled naps, it will help keep her from being overly obnoxious as she gets tired.

And LOL, I love how you asked if she is part werewolf. LOL, that is hilarious! I will have to ask Tacoma if he saw any suspicious activity from her.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Well I've checked her over from head to toe now that she is calm again and I can't find anything. She does nap alot but I think she is getting tired tonight. Shanika can be pretty snappy some days too. All seems fine again now. 

BTW...she had her vet visit today. She seems pretty healthy but didn't seem to appreciate getting a shot. She yipped and struggled there too so maybe she was thinking of that when Shanika snapped at her. LOL The vet gave me some Loperamide Hydrochloride Oral Solution (Imodium) to give her for the diarrhea and a bag of Purina Veterinary Diets En Gastroenteric Formula. She doesn't seem thrilled with it but finally ate some tonight.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I am very surprised to hear she struggled with the shot - she was completely calm and still when she had her last one with our vet. Poor baby might be stressed from the move to her new home? Maybe just really overstimulated? 

Hopefully she will calm down for you soon! Sounds like she was a real pistol for you today.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Aww she's just adorable! I love seeing all the photos and videos! And of course hearing all the stories!! Keep up the good postings! ^^


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Okay, so I think I'm going to need to get poor Timber some battle armor. Cinny was chasing him around the yard during the snowstorm yesterday and he must have lost sight of her when he looked back. He stopped and turned to look and Cinny took a flying leap and nailed him in the side, knocking him flat! Yes, the little 16.6 lb (new weight at the vet btw) spitfire knocked the big 65 lb brute over.

To add insult to injury (or is that injury to insult), just as Timber got back up to go after Cinny, Flash blindsided him head-on with the full force of HER 55 lb heft. This time poor Timber literally went flying with a mighty YIPE! I actually checked him to see if he had any broken ribs after that. The poor guy needs some protection from these girls!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Okay, so I think I'm going to need to get poor Timber some battle armor. Cinny was chasing him around the yard during the snowstorm yesterday and he must have lost sight of her when he looked back. He stopped and turned to look and Cinny took a flying leap and nailed him in the side, knocking him flat! Yes, the little 16.6 lb (new weight at the vet btw) spitfire knocked the big 65 lb brute over.

To add insult to injury (or is that injury to insult), just as Timber got back up to go after Cinny, Flash blindsided him head-on with the full force of HER 55 lb heft. This time poor Timber literally went flying with a mighty YIPE! I actually checked him to see if he had any broken ribs after that. The poor guy needs some protection from these girls!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Okay, so I think I'm going to need to get poor Timber some battle armor. Cinny was chasing him around the yard during the snowstorm yesterday and he must have lost sight of her when he looked back. He stopped and turned to look and Cinny took a flying leap and nailed him in the side, knocking him flat! Yes, the little 16.6 lb (new weight at the vet btw) spitfire knocked the big 65 lb brute over.
> 
> To add insult to injury (or is that injury to insult), just as Timber got back up to go after Cinny, Flash blindsided him head-on with the full force of HER 55 lb heft. This time poor Timber literally went flying with a mighty YIPE! I actually checked him to see if he had any broken ribs after that. The poor guy needs some protection from these girls!


lmao. It's like they're MME fighting in your yard. Your dogs are all leaping bundles of fight!


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> lmao. It's like they're MME fighting in your yard. Your dogs are all leaping bundles of fight!


Do you mean MMA (mixed martial arts)?



Lol, poor Timber! Porter has got knocked down a few times by dogs smaller than him. It's pretty funny.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> Yes, the little 16.6 lb (new weight at the vet btw) spitfire knocked the big 65 lb brute over.


THAT is hilarious!!!

You called it, Diane 

Just imagine if I had paired you up with one of the really HYPER puppies!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

TStafford said:


> Do you mean MMA (mixed martial arts)?


Lol, yes, I did. Whoops.


----------



## pbmix (Sep 8, 2009)

Sounds to me like typical puppiness! 

I remember when we first got Annie, we lived at a house with two other dogs at the time. Annie kept pestering and pestering, and finally the head honcho Nicaoli snapped at Annie. I don't think he meant to hurt her, but he did get her nose a bit and she bled. But after that, she showed him a lot more respect and the played much nicer together, for the most part. 

I'm sure Shanika was just telling Cinny to "get the hell off me for a sec, puuhhhhleeeease????"


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

pbmix said:


> Sounds to me like typical puppiness!
> 
> I remember when we first got Annie, we lived at a house with two other dogs at the time. Annie kept pestering and pestering, and finally the head honcho Nicaoli snapped at Annie. I don't think he meant to hurt her, but he did get her nose a bit and she bled. But after that, she showed him a lot more respect and the played much nicer together, for the most part.
> 
> I'm sure Shanika was just telling Cinny to "get the hell off me for a sec, puuhhhhleeeease????"


I think so too, especially based off her looks in those pictures, it's like "MOM, what IS this THING you brought home?!" lol. As for the running and growling/snapping Aggie did that as little one too and sometimes if she's in a crabby mood/ made to do somethign she doesn't like she will grumble. I think it's similar to a temper tantrum lol. Or perhaps trying to tell the rest of the pack that she's tough too?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Great thread and I got to see *my* Flash again. All the rest are gorgeous, including Cinny but Flash's face speaks to me


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Would all you pure Cinnamon fans please excuse me for a moment while we take a little Flash break just for InkedMarie...

Here's *your* Flash, Marie!























































And now back to our regularly scheduled program! :wink:


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I had my very own Flash pictures! LOL, thank you so much Diane, what a great way to start my morning!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Awh, I <3 Flash too. Those beagley eyes.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

The new addition is very cute and i really like the color/markings. Flash is a beauty and a tubby pooch too,reminds me of my own chubby gal.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Mr Pooch said:


> Flash is a beauty and a tubby pooch too,reminds me of my own chubby gal.


Yes Flash could stand to lose a few but if I turn my back for 2 seconds she is scarfing up all the food in all the dogs' dishes. You would think as much as she runs and wrestles with Timber and Colt and now Cinny, she would work some of it off but alas...she is doomed with the slow metabolism that I am doomed with. LOL


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Tell me about it,Bless is the same! Im sure my vet doesnt believe me when i say how little she eats,also she still runs with the best of them and alas shes till fat!hahaha

I'd take Flash over all your others though


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Jo Belle said:


> I have to say, you have quite a good-looking pack there! Shanika especially caught my eye - beautiful! Is there a name for her particular coat color/pattern? (Cinnamon is adorable, thanks for posting the photos!)



Cinnimon looks like a cream Brindle with irish White markings


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Yes Flash could stand to lose a few but if I turn my back for 2 seconds she is scarfing up all the food in all the dogs' dishes. You would think as much as she runs and wrestles with Timber and Colt and now Cinny, she would work some of it off but alas...she is doomed with the slow metabolism that I am doomed with. LOL


Don't free feed! Give them their own place to eat, separated, give them 10-15min to eat then remove it!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> Don't free feed! Give them their own place to eat, separated, give them 10-15min to eat then remove it!


I don't free feed. I have limited space in this house so they are relatively close together when they eat. They get 15 minutes to eat what they want and I pick the bowls up. However, Colt and Shanika often skip a meal. In the morning, I am trying to get ready for work and get my lunch packed. So while I'm not looking, Flash eats her food and starts in on Colt's and/or Shanika's. I'm hoping if I get the new house, I will have more time in the AM to keep an eye on them when they eat. Right now I have a 40-45 minute drive to work but the new house is less than a mile from work.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> I don't free feed. I have limited space in this house so they are relatively close together when they eat. They get 15 minutes to eat what they want and I pick the bowls up. However, Colt and Shanika often skip a meal. In the morning, I am trying to get ready for work and get my lunch packed. So while I'm not looking, Flash eats her food and starts in on Colt's and/or Shanika's. I'm hoping if I get the new house, I will have more time in the AM to keep an eye on them when they eat. Right now I have a 40-45 minute drive to work but the new house is less than a mile from work.


ah, I see. I have a tiny house, Boone eats in the kitchen, before we put in the dutch door, we put a up baby gate, the girls eat in the dining room. Just once, Ginger tried to eat Katie's food. Katie may be 14 & not in great health but no way is she letting anyone eat her food LOL!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

If Shanika wants her food, she won't let anyone touch it but if she doesn't then it is fair game as far as she's concerned.



DJEtzel said:


> How is Dan (that _is_ your son's name, right?) liking her?


Wow DJ, I missed this part of your post before. Dan is loving her. She is a cuddlebug, when she's tired, which he loves. She sleeps in his bed, on his chest during the day (unless he's getting too loud playing Xbox) or with one of the other dogs if they let her in one of the numerous dog beds. 

Dan is taking her back to the vet as we speak because she still has liquid diarrhea. It started Sunday evening and we thought it was the switch to the Chicken Soup puppy food. She had a vet visit Tuesday at 4:30 PM and they gave us Loperamide HCl and Purina Veterinary Diets EN Gastroenteric food to eat. She has had the Loperamide HCl evening and morning starting Tuesday evening and only had the Purina to eat. Yesterday her poop started to firm a little but overnight and this morning it's right back to liquid. She is eating, drinking, energetic, etc. So not sure what the issue is. So they asked for us to bring her in and Dan is doing that. I'll let you know what we find out.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

aww, I hoped her diarrhea had stopped. Dan sure does love her, obvious in the pictures! Let us know what the vet says


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> aww, I hoped her diarrhea had stopped. Dan sure does love her, obvious in the pictures! Let us know what the vet says


I had hoped it would have stopped by now too.

Yes, Dan really does love her. He's with her 24/7 and can tell when she's thinking about peeing or pooping, when she's getting tired, when she's about to nod off, etc. I'm almost jealous but moreso, I'm proud of the way he has really stepped up to take care of her and the other dogs. I even heard him tell his Xbox Live friends that he had to get off Xbox for a while to play with the puppy! :faint:

Dan called and they have put Cinnamon on some new med to help calm her intestines. I'll have to get the name of it later when I get home. Hopefully it works!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Poor baby!  I wonder what is upsetting her tummy so much?

She had great firm stools here as long as she was on the Native 3 food (a mushing performance food). When I tried to switch the puppies to Wellness 5Mix Puppy around 8 weeks of age, they ALL had horrible diarrhea for days, so I switched them back. As soon as I switched back... no more issues.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

The vet gave us Metronidazole to give her (1/2 of a 250 mg tablet two times a day). It is supposed to calm her intestines. He said to continue the Loperamide HCl and we could even do it 3 times per day. They did a fecal test and didn't find any eggs. I guess she wasn't happy when he tried to get a fecal sample and bit the vet! It wasn't our normal vet. He used to have the practice alone but needed help. I don't care much for this other vet that is working there. Apparently neither does Cinnamon!

On a better note...I think I have found a place to get Native 3 Puppy food locally. I was told that this little hardware store that once upon a time was a feed store carries pet food and the good stuff at that. I checked it out and was shocked! They have everything from Innova, Evo, California Natural, TOTW, Chicken Soup, Wellness and others to some new Purina stuff and other brands I haven't heard of but the ingredients look promising. He is a Blue Seal dealer and apparently Native is a Blue Seal product. He doesn't carry it but can order it for me. I have to give him enough notice to order it and get it in. 

We are trying one more thing, I think it's a Purina product, called Exclusive. We got the puppy chicken and rice formula. The link takes you to the page about it where there is a tab for ingredients. Let me know what you all think.

BTW...Cinny's weight at her appointment on Tuesday was 16.8 lbs and her weight at her appointment today was 18 lbs! She is definitely not wasting away with her diarrhea.


----------



## jenjen (Jul 21, 2010)

Your dogs are all gorgeous, and Cinnamon is an absolute doll! I've been stalking your thread since you started it.

Any chance she got into something? When I first got Dakota she got terrible diarrhea and on a really hot day didn't drink enough water and ended up dehydrated. She got a clean bill of health at the vet, then that evening (3 or 4 days into it) she barfed up a piece of fabric... she had torn up and eaten a fabric bandana. I switched her to rice & chicken for a few days then slowly merged her regular food back in and she settled right down. Two weeks after she was 'better' we did it all again when she ate my daughters slipper. The rice & chicken diet worked here too.

Aaaannnnd, we now keep my daughters bedroom door closed.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

We have formed poopies!!!!! Never thought I would be so excited to see nicely shaped turds in my life!!! LOL


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> We have formed poopies!!!!! Never thought I would be so excited to see nicely shaped turds in my life!!! LOL


ROFL, only dog people would be happy to read this!


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> We have formed poopies!!!!! Never thought I would be so excited to see nicely shaped turds in my life!!! LOL


YAY!!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Been a little busy working on paperwork to try to get the new house and on clearing up Cinny's diarrhea. Here's a few pics we took over the last few days:

"But Colt, I really REALLY want that bone!"









"Beg like this momma?"









Got the bone and too tired to chew on it.









"No Flash! You can't go for a walk! You have to stay and play with MEEEEEE!!!!"









Colt and Cinny were lying perfectly together playing with the little white dog. Of course Cinny has to jump up and run to me when I try to take a picture.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome pics, Diane!


----------



## AngelandShifusHuman (Jun 16, 2010)

Love the pics....cinnamon is such a doll.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry there haven't been any new pictures the last few days. I will try to get some this weekend. I've been busy working on taxes and paperwork for the new house (which disappointingly might not work out now). :hurt:

Cinnamon is doing great now we switched her to Exclusive Chicken & Rice Formula puppy food. Not a sign of diarrhea.

We are working on attention (yeah right) and recall. She does awesome with Sit and Wait. We make her sit before we open the x-pen door and give her the Wait command. She has made it up to 15 full seconds before the release so far. I still have trouble getting that out of Miss Flash. Our classes start the end of this month. 

She has also gained respect for Timber, Shanika and Colt because they have demanded it. However, Flash doesn't reprimand her for anything, so Cinny is constantly trying to attack her, chewing on her ears, throat, etc. I'm not sure how you teach the older dog to reprimand the puppy so for now if Cinny is getting out of control and no longer responds to a command of NO or Leave IT, she gets a time out in the x-pen to chill. Flash is just too laid back and forgiving for her own good.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> She has also gained respect for Timber, Shanika and Colt because they have demanded it. However, Flash doesn't reprimand her for anything, so Cinny is constantly trying to attack her, chewing on her ears, throat, etc. I'm not sure how you teach the older dog to reprimand the puppy so for now if Cinny is getting out of control and no longer responds to a command of NO or Leave IT, she gets a time out in the x-pen to chill. Flash is just too laid back and forgiving for her own good.


Yea Maisy is like Flash, she won't correct Squash. Every once in awhile he nips her ear or something when they're playing and she yelps, but then just keeps playing. I keep telling her "now ignore him for a few seconds!" but she doesn't listen to me. She does eventually seem to lose patience and try to switch over to toys instead of wrestling... if Squash is too into the wrestling and/or wound up to switch to toys, I enlist my assistant Pip to help her. He will get involved and break up any shenanigans.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

The many sleeping positions of Cinnamon:























































And then there's the pic where she's just plain chillin'!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

OMG Cinny is just tooooo cute!! I love her various sleeping positions, hahaha. 

Thanks so much for this thread! I'm so excited we get to see Cinny as she grows up


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

The pictures are really sweet. I can tell that your son loves Cinny very much. She is so cute! lol


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Awh! Loved the new pictures, especially that picture of Cinny on Dan while he's playing xbox- reminds me SO much of Frag and Jon when Frag was a puppy. I'd come home to see Frag drapsed across Jon in some weird position, Jon completely unknowing just how strange it was, cause he was playing xbox.  I can't believe Cinnamon is so comfortable in some of those strange positions!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

She is so sweet and adorable. I love the xbox nap picture, too, it's just so cute!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

By day, she is mild-mannered Cinnamon, a sweet little pup:







































But at night...


By the light of the moon...


She becomes PSYCHO-PUP the brindle blur, terrorizing dogs near and far!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Timber is starting to get used to Cinnamon. Sometimes she moves too fast and shoots under him and this upsets him. He snaps at her once in a while when she does that. One time he must have touched her because she went into major yelping fit. We couldn't find anything wrong with her but poor Timber looked as miserable and guilty as hell. So next morning, the dogs are on my bed vying for attention and Timber growls at Cinnamon. I tell him that will be enough of that. He jumps down, gets a toy stuffed lion, holds it up to the bed for her to take and then lies down next to her and watches her play with it. So cute!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Awww, that's adorable.


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

Sounds like big brother Timber is just adjusting to the new baby. She's adorable, I love the pics of her and your son! She's like "hey bro just wanna chill with you while you play" haha


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I weighed Cinnamon last night...24.8 lbs!

I was looking at a couple websites that tell how to calculate adult weight for puppies. One came out 80 lbs and the other 107! :lie:

Hey Nekomi! How much does Linney weigh? I don't think those calculators were working correctly (at least not for a mixed breed).


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> I weighed Cinnamon last night...24.8 lbs!
> 
> I was looking at a couple websites that tell how to calculate adult weight for puppies. One came out 80 lbs and the other 107! :lie:
> 
> Hey Nekomi! How much does Linney weigh? I don't think those calculators were working correctly (at least not for a mixed breed).


If she's about 25lbs at about 3 months, I can't see her getting over 60lbs tops. For comparison, Frag was 35-37lbs at 3 months & he is 78lbs as an adult.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> If she's about 25lbs at about 3 months, I can't see her getting over 60lbs tops. For comparison, Frag was 35-37lbs at 3 months & he is 78lbs as an adult.


Yeah...around 50-60 was my guess but those weight calculators WERE amusing! My son was so psyched at the idea of 107! The feet are sure big enough to support it. I'll be happy at any size. My first dog was a Husky/GSD/Lab mix that topped at 120 lbs and you could rest your elbow on his head without bending over.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

The weight estimate I've seen most commonly is to double their weight at 16 weeks. Which obviously isn't perfect for every dog, but I think at the age they are now they are having such erratic growth spurts that it's hard to tell. I've been guessing somewhere around 60-75# for Squash, but we'll see. 

Linney looked to be just a hair smaller than Maisy, and Maisy's 50 pounds.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I forgot to mention that last night, my son decides to have another one of his howling contests with Timber. He starts howling and Timber joins in and they start increasing in intensity and volume until finally both Shanika and Cinnamon join in! Cinnamon had jumped up off her bed and sat right next to Timber watching him and then joins in the howlfest. Flash was even funnier watching Cinnamon with her head cocking back and forth. I was laughing so hard I had tears running down my face. Wish I had my camera handy. Maybe next time.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh, funny! A couple of times I've tried howling to Squash and he just looks at me like he thinks I'm an idiot.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Oh, funny! A couple of times I've tried howling to Squash and he just looks at me like he thinks I'm an idiot.


Ha Ha! Neither she nor Shanika respond to my son howling alone nor myself but once Timber starts both she and Shanika join in. I love it!

Also when she is in her pen and wants out and we won't let her, she starts out whining but quickly goes to howling.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Aww, definitely need a video of that!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

BrittanieJo said:


> Sounds like big brother Timber is just adjusting to the new baby.


I'm afraid poor Timber is in for a whole LOT of adjusting. My son called to tell me that this morning, Timber was curled up in my recliner (his favorite place to be while I'm working, the bum!) and Cinnamon was sitting on the floor just staring at him. Suddenly Timber slinks out of the chair and leaves the room and Cinny jumps in the chair, curls up and goes to sleep!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> I weighed Cinnamon last night...24.8 lbs!
> 
> I was looking at a couple websites that tell how to calculate adult weight for puppies. One came out 80 lbs and the other 107! :lie:
> 
> Hey Nekomi! How much does Linney weigh? I don't think those calculators were working correctly (at least not for a mixed breed).


Whoa! Yeah, that seems way too heavy. Linney is just 40 lbs.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I agree Nekomi. I'm thinking 50-60 lbs tops but I didn't think Linney was even that herself. 

We took Cinnamon and Colt to a socialization event at the local fairgrounds this evening. I only wanted us to each have one dog to deal with and I wanted Cinnamon to get out and meet more people as well as dogs. I decided to take Colt as it would be good for him to deal with more socialization. They both did great. Colt didn't act fearful AT ALL there. He was having a ball meeting other dogs and getting fussed over by one lady that fell in love with him. Cinnamon, well, what can I say. She took it upon herself to insist that a 160 lb St. Bernard and a 170 lb Great Dane play with her. I don't think that girl knows what the words fearful or shy mean! Benny the Saint was lying on the floor and kept clubbing her in the head with his gigantic paw and she would bounce around and then jump on him. It was so funny! The girl that owns him has been in obedience classes with me before, so she was okay with it. She mostly worried that Benny would hurt Cinnamon but Cinnamon was having a ball and Benny wasn't being rough in any way. The Dane got a little overstimulated and his owner decided to make him stay out of the playtime.

Oh yeah, and there was another howlfest at the house tonight but I didn't have the camera ready and it was a short one since Cinny was tired from all her play at the socialization event. I will definitely try to get that on video this weekend.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> Cinnamon, well, what can I say. She took it upon herself to insist that a 160 lb St. Bernard and a 170 lb Great Dane play with her. I don't think that girl knows what the words fearful or shy mean! Benny the Saint was lying on the floor and kept clubbing her in the head with his gigantic paw and she would bounce around and then jump on him. It was so funny!


Oh, that is TOO funny!   Cinny is such a little character. She is really blossoming into a little daredevil with you guys. I love it!!!


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> I'm afraid poor Timber is in for a whole LOT of adjusting. My son called to tell me that this morning, Timber was curled up in my recliner (his favorite place to be while I'm working, the bum!) and Cinnamon was sitting on the floor just staring at him. Suddenly Timber slinks out of the chair and leaves the room and Cinny jumps in the chair, curls up and goes to sleep!


ROTFL!!! I love hearing about Cinny!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Well I tried to get some video of Cinnamon howling. She was pretty tired from playing all day and was relaxing in my son Dan's arms and didn't even bother to get up to howl. She finally gets her nose in the air and howls for a second then is distracted by Shanika howling (on the other side of the chair where you can't see her). 






We tried to get her going again in this second video, but she was tired and just looking for a lap to climb into and nap. It's cute though.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Great. This thread makes me want to keep Clove before he even gets here.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Ginger & Boone came running to see who was howling LOL


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Well I tried to get some video of Cinnamon howling. She was pretty tired from playing all day and was relaxing in my son Dan's arms and didn't even bother to get up to howl. She finally gets her nose in the air and howls for a second then is distracted by Shanika howling (on the other side of the chair where you can't see her).
> 
> Cinnamon howling with Timber.
> 
> ...


Oh man, I loved those! In the first one, Colt's standing far in the background looking at you all like you're NUTS. 

and then there's Timber with his husky howl that is absolutely ADORABLE! I want them all!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

When I was playing them back on my computer, Timber and Cinnamon started having a howl-off right behind my computer chair. They got so loud I had to cover my ears but I couldn't get turned around to get any video of them. I love listening to them howl. It cracks me up!

And yes, both Colt and Flash think we're all nuts when the howling begins.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Very cute. I agree with DJ--the first video cracked me up because Colt looked like "seriously, guys...what is WRONG with you?"

I also love the howls...there's nothing quite like it.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

BTW...I tried Merrick Puppy Dinner and the diarrhea was back. So I guess it's Exclusive for the sensitive little tummy.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm just now getting a chance to watch the howling videos. LOL!!!!

I think Timber needs to start a boy band - listen to him go! Haha! "Woah woah woah woooooo..." And Cinny is too funny just laying there like that. I told you she was a lap dog


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I posted this pic on Facebook but wanted to put it here for any non-FB members. My son took this picture this morning. Flash and Cinny decided to nap together in the crate. (Excuse the glare from the sun coming in the front window.) 










My son had to run an errand and was going to leave Flash inside Cinny's play area (the crate is attached to an x-pen) but as he started to leave Flash freaked and was jumping against the x-pen. He let her out and she jumped on the couch and went back to sleep. Cinny simply rolled on her back in the crate and went back to sleep.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, they're so cute together.  I know I've said this before, but her brindling is just beautiful!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

aww, togetherness is a wonderful thing!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

A few new pics in case you aren't following on FB:

Stretching to full length:









Another Flash and Cinnamon napping together pic:




































(Please ignore my dirty floors! LOL)

And for InkedMarie....












And here's a new video of Cinnamon howling. She gets going pretty good in this one!






Colt and Cinnamon were playing together and I picked up the camera to try to capture it. Of course, Colt doesn't like strange things and the camera is one of them, so he decides to bark at me instead of play. At any rate, Flash and Cinnamon played.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Fearless.

That would be the one word I would choose to describe Cinnamon. 

She constantly attempts to get Timber to let her snuggle with him and has now gotten brave enough to completely ignore his growling and snarling. (Is that brave or stupid?) I keep telling Timber what a good boy he is for letting her snuggle. He looks at me with desperation in his eyes but lays still. Eventual when he can't take it any longer, he gets up and moves.

Then she still thinks she should be able to share Timber's food bowl. That's a definite no and I have to keep her penned when he is eating.

At doggy socializations, she picks the biggest dogs to play with...St Bernards, Great Danes, etc.

She throws herself into the middle of even the most intense wrestling matches between Timber, Flash and Colt. There is no amount of snarling and growling that scares her off. She gets knocked over and stepped on but she gets right back up and throws herself back into it.

All my dogs hate my hairdryer. They leave the room when I'm drying my hair and run faster if I point it at them. Not Cinnamon. She sat on my bed barking at me and the hairdryer. When I pointed it at her and the hot air hit her, she DOVE off the bed and snapped at the hairdryer. Then the rest of the time I was drying my hair, she kept barking at the hairdryer and jumping at it when I pointed it at her. :crazy:

I'm not sure this little girl will ever back down from anything!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm a little frustrated and upset this morning. 

Ms. Cinnamon's fearlessness got her in some trouble this morning. I got up to let the dogs out and didn't notice that Shanika had left a treat lying on her downstairs bed last night. Apparently Timber noticed it but decided to leave it until he went out. Just as he is walking away from it, Cinnamon decided to go for it. Timber whirled around and snapped at her, ripping a small tear in one of her ears. :hurt:

She ran around yiping for about a minute, dripping blood everywhere. Timber got his usual "what did I just do" look on his face. I put Timber out and Cinnamon is jumping at the door to go out too. It's just a small tear on her ear but bleeding like crazy. Finally I let her out and she runs straight to Timber, snuggling against him. He's looking at me like he's in more trouble than he's ever been but snuggles back with Cinnamon. Weird dogs. 

Now she's following him everywhere and he's being so sweet to her. I really think he gets surprised by fast movement and reacts before he thinks (can I get away with saying "typical male" LOL). Dan's not too happy with him but can't believe that Cinnamon "forgave" him so fast. 

Poor Cinny...her fearlessness is going to be her downfall.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Poor Cinny.  and poor Timber for feeling so bad. 

Looks like a solid recall and leave it are in order for Miss Fearless over there.  Lol, and maybe some impulse control from Timber.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Ugh, ears make the bloodiest messes ever.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Looks like a solid recall and leave it are in order for Miss Fearless over there.  Lol, and maybe some impulse control from Timber.


I agree DJ but in this case I'm not sure it would have helped. I just caught sight of the treat as I opened the back door and turned to call them all out. Timber was walking away from it toward the door and Cinnamon came around the corner from the next room and tried to grab it on the way by. It was all a split second timing thing. I will definitely be working on recall (my worst thing to teach, none of my dogs are very good at it). They are all pretty good at leave it.

How do you teach impulse control? This is something I should definitely look into for Timber as these "attacks" are random and sudden. Yesterday all the dogs were lying around together chewing on marrow bones with no issues. I was constantly watching especially when Timber started to move around and no issues. This morning I was still half asleep and didn't see the treat until Timber was just past and Cinnamon reached for it. I try to make sure treats aren't left lying around for this exact reason. 

Some pics of the damage:


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> How do you teach impulse control?


"Control Unleashed" has some good impulse control games. "The Puppy Primer" by McConnell and ?? (can't remember at the moment) also has some impulse control games, even though Timber's not a puppy you could still do them with him.


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

Poor cinny and poor Timber. It sounds like he knows what he did was bad, he just reacted without thinking (we've all done that!). Try to put some anti bacterial ointment/clean with hydrogen peroxide a few times a day. Or just some dial liquid soap. Puppies get into all sorts of things and you definitely don't want it infected. Anything on their head seems to bleed more (humans too lol). I'm sure you're already on this as your a mom and have probably dealt with all sorts of booboos lol.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Timber redeemed himself last night.

I know DFers aren't overly fond of anthropomorphisizing (is that a word?) animal behavior but this leaves me feeling even above and beyond that.

Timber never wakes me up in the middle of the night to go out but about 3 this morning he is nudging me and whining to go out. I tried to ignore him but he was pretty insistent so I figured he must have a bellyache or something. I let him out of the bedroom and he runs to my son's room and waits. I didn't hear Cinnamon or Shanika whining but opened the door anyways. Both of them were sleeping but Timber nudges Cinnamon and wakes her up. They run downstairs to the back door. Weird enough there.

I let them out and Timber lies down in the snow and watches Cinnamon as she pees for what seemed an eternity. Flash and Colt came down, did their thing and went back to bed. Finally Timber jumps up, does his thing and he and Cinnamon come inside and go back to bed. As I'm crawling back in bed, it starts pouring outside. :suspicious: How did he know?

When the alarm went off at 5:30 I would normally put the dogs out and go the bathroom myself. However since they all went out at 3:15, no one wanted to go out. I lay there for a moment being lazy when suddenly the biggest crashing sound takes place. All the dogs jumped as did I. I went downstairs and looked out back and the warmer temperatures and pouring rain had caused the 1 1/2 foot of snow that was on the roof to come crashing down with ice and the eavestrough! Usually Cinnamon likes to play right up next to the house and if Timber hadn't gotten her to go out at 3 she might have been under all that when it fell! 

I looked at Timber and I swear he had a smile on his face as he rolled on his back and went back to sleep.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Awh! Timber definitely saved the day! I don't like anthromorphisizing* much, but I would have thought the same thing.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow. Even without anthropomorphizing, that is totally bizarre. Something special about those northern breeds...


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> I looked at Timber and I swear he had a smile on his face as he rolled on his back and went back to sleep.


Did he wink at you, too?


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Did he wink at you, too?


LMAO...I wouldn't put it past him. 

When my son told him to apologize to Cinnamon yesterday, he started woo-wooing and it almost sounded like he said "love you". He's a weird dog.

Definitely thinking about getting my meds checked at the doctor's soon. LOL


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Cinnamon and her Care Bear I got her at the Salvation Army store. It has a rattle in it and she had the zoomies, running around with it rattling!










And of course another napping shot!


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Awww... lavender is a really nice color for her. Such a pretty girl.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Cinnamon had her 3rd puppy shot today. At 3 months 7 days, she weighs 32.2 lbs and is in good shape as ribs are very palpable but not showing. She's going to be a BIG girl! :rockon:

Colt at 1 year 4 months 3 days is 45.6 lbs. He's only got 13 lbs on Cinny. (And do you realize he is officially now Colt 45! LOL)


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Some pictures my son took today:


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Great pics today!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

She's starting to look so grown up!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

sassafras said:


> She's starting to look so grown up!


I know. :Cry:


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> I know. :Cry:


I know, right? Some days I can't wait for him to grow up and some days it makes me sad to lose the puppy-ness!!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Let me mail you Clove. He's still the little version of Cinnamon!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Stephanie, I would love to have Clove but I don't want to see you in the news for trying to mail a puppy! LOL

Here's the most current video of the doggers playing in the snow.






Usually they pick on Colt but he was too busy barking at the camera in my face, so they picked on Flash. Don't feel sorry for her though. She rolls over and bites them from underneath. Usually she sends Colt and Timber yiping away because of where she chooses to nip! :redface:


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

As if he'd go quietly into a box!

I have been outside on the deck all day. It's a bit warmer and suddenly Clove wants nothing to do with inside. He wants to just explore the backyard all day.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Oh wow, Cinny is looking AMAZING. That face!!!! She is *gorgeous*. She already has the Noble Sled Dog look going on


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

So I posted the following on facebook this morning and am copying and pasting it here for the non-fb people. Opinions?

"So this morning, Cinnamon throws up on my bed. Not alot, just two small spots, both with alot of yellowish bile. The first spot had grass in it (don't even know where she found grass with all the snow.) The second had the stone that is in the picture! I've never had a dog that ate stones. I'm worried about what else she's eaten and if she is going to cause a blockage. She did go out and have a bowel movement that looked normal this morning, so that's good. Any idea why she would be eating stones? Problems to watch for? I put a quarter in the picture for size comparison. The stone is flat about 2-3 quarters thick."


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I saw Sassafras did a picture comparison of Squash from when she first got him to today, so here are some comparisons of Cinnamon.

Cinnamon next to Flash on January 29th:


















Cinnamon next to Flash on March 7th:










Cinnamon and Dan on January 31st:










Cinnamon and Dan on March 9th:










Why do they have to grow up so fast?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Holy cow... those last two pictures show it especially! It's amazing, isn't it? She's so lovely and snuggly, I love the pictures of her with your son.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

So I have to tell you about a funny thing that happened today. 

I took all 5 dogs for a really long walk today. This is only the 3rd or 4th walk Cinnamon has been on and the first LONG one. 

The walk was pretty uneventful. A long section of it was through a cemetary where there isn't any traffic to contend with. Unfortunately a few other people decided to walk their dogs through the cemetary too...off leash. First off, there aren't supposed to be dogs in the cemetary but I noticed people are always walking their dogs there so I decided to do it this once. Second, there is a leash law in this city. Luckily the other dogs never saw us before I would turn my pack off on another path through the cemetary and we ended up avoiding all the off-leash dogs and had a nice walk. We came out on the other end of the cemetary and had to loop around several blocks to get back home. 

Each of the dogs except Cinnamon had taken a pee break at some point by this time. About 3-4 blocks from home, Cinnamon keeps turning in front of me, looking at me, and whimpering. I felt bad because I thought the walk had been too long for her and she was tired. After the 3rd time she did this, I considered trying to carry her but she's getting kind of heavy. Finally she stares at me as she steps into the grass and squats to pee. The look on her face says "I'm sorry but I really need to pee!" That's when it hit me. She has only ever peed in our backyard. The few times she has started to squat in the house, she gets an "eh-eh...OUT!" and escorted to the back door. Apparently she thinks the ONLY approved place to pee is in the backyard! Poor baby! So of course we have a big "What a good girl!" party right there. Don't know if any of the neighbors saw me and don't care. The look of relief on her face was so adorable and she was wiggly her whole body and wagging her tail so hard, she was so happy and relieved!

And here were her and Colt within 2 minutes of getting back to the house:


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Any ear changes going on with your pups? Today I have noticed one of Clove's ears is struggling to stand! I don't think he'll have full prick ears, but I think he's going to have hilarious half up with a floppy top ears.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Any ear changes going on with your pups? Today I have noticed one of Clove's ears is struggling to stand! I don't think he'll have full prick ears, but I think he's going to have hilarious half up with a floppy top ears.


I don't really notice any attempt for her ears to stand up. It seems like every time she gets active they tend to fold back over her head but that might just be the wind blowing it or one of the dogs knocking it there. It's funny because it sticks there until you knock it back down. Her ears are very soft and flopsy.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

One of Clove's started just popping up. He has looked at me a few times and I noticed the one is half up. They look to be sitting a bit higher up on his head, too.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm beginning to suspect that my son is doing drugs. 

He called me at work first thing this morning. He is a heavy sleeper but he said he was awakened by his TV blaring at top volume with dogs barking. When he went to sleep last night he had it on the Speed channel on low volume. He looked down at the foot of his bed and Cinnamon was lying there with the remote control in her mouth.

Apparently she got bored of waiting for him to wake up, so she turned the TV on, switched it to Animal Planet, and cranked up the volume. :suspicious: 

Me: "Yeah. Right." 

Dan: "No really Mom. I know I left it on the Speed network and I never have the volume that loud."

Cinnamon: 









Me: "Maybe you should do something today and quit watching so much TV."


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

rofl, tell Dan to get off the drugs Diane! Kidding of course!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Cinnamon's weigh in for 16 weeks is 38 lbs. So if what I read is correct and you double her 16 week weight to get her adult weight, that puts her at 76 lbs! She's going to be the big dog around here.

:rockon:


That also makes Shanika the lightweight at 30 lbs but don't tell her that. The other four come barrelling in the back door all mud and I yelled out and she herded them right back out the door with a snarl, and lie down on her bed with a big "huff". The queen reigns supreme!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

OMG I don't think Clove will get any where near that unless he spurts. We go back to the vet to test his pee again on Monday and I'll know his new weight, but two weeks ago it was still just 24 lbs.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Cinnamon threw up another stone this morning. I don't think she is intentionally eating them. I think either she is running with it in her mouth playing keep away and gets tackled and swallows it, or she steals it from one of the other dogs and swallows without figuring out what it is. She inhales her food and gives herself hiccups all the time. She even swallows those sharp-edged chicken jerky treats that are about 4-5" long whole! I'm going to get her a circus act doing sword-swallowing. LOL

I don't think spraying apple bitter as was suggested before will work as they are digging the stones up, they aren't just lying around. Also my dogs seem to LIKE apple bitter!

She is still eating and pooping so I'm not overly concerned yet. This is only the second time. She has a vet appointment on the 24th and I will mention it then.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Ugh, that can be real trouble down the road. But it's a very frustrating problem to deal with, because you can't eliminate all the rocks from the world and some of these dogs get really obsessed with rocks. I had a client once whose dog was a die-hard rock eater and a multiple-offense intestinal blockage as a result. They actually had a "party" where a bunch of their friends came over, they made a human chain across the yard, and went over it inch by inch picking up all the rocks they could see. The dog still found rocks they had missed. So frustrating. I think they ended up keeping a basket muzzle on the dog when it was out in the yard, but this was a long time ago and a different place than I work now so my memory is a bit fuzzy. 

Do your best to redirect her when you find her carrying them, playing with them, or digging them up. Maybe you can break her of the habit now while she's still young and before it becomes a lifelong habit.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh dear...I think we're into another growth spurt. Cinnamon can't find enough food to eat this morning! She's cleaned out all the food dishes and is napping now!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Heheh, that was my house yesterday. I call them "growing days" and I love and fear them. Love them because I get a lot of stuff done while he's sleeping. Fear them because I wonder when they're going to stop!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

For eating rocks, do you think that you could try training her the "It's your choice"/Leave it games? Train her that she always needs to look up at you when she finds rocks. And supervise her when she's outside so you can discourage her from picking up rocks.

BTW, both Cinnamon and Squash are getting HUGE!! Their sire must have been something really big!


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

Squirt used to eat rocks as a pup, it stopped around 1. The vet said the it might be doggy pika? And had us start giving her more ruf***e in her diet. Said sometimes dogs eat rocks to aid in digestion.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> For eating rocks, do you think that you could try training her the "It's your choice"/Leave it games? Train her that she always needs to look up at you when she finds rocks. And supervise her when she's outside so you can discourage her from picking up rocks.


We are working on the "leave it" and it works sometimes. Also using distractions (throwing balls, tossing her a stuffie which guarantees a game of chase with the others, etc). Still as soon as the others lie down, she digs and picks at stuff. 



Nargle said:


> BTW, both Cinnamon and Squash are getting HUGE!! Their sire must have been something really big!


Yeah...my guess is grizzly bear! :help:


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Just got back from one of our longest walks yet. I have one thing to say...the walk was great, the dogs were good, and people are crazy (to misquote Billy Currington LOL). 

We had an awesome walk and none of the dogs caused any problems. However, people were stopping their vehicles in traffic to ask me if all 5 were mine and how do I get them to behave so well. A guy on a bike stops and starts talking to me about the dogs and then tells me he has to get rid of his Pekingese because it won't behave and since obviously my dogs love me, he would like me to take it. No thanks. Then we are walking past a gas station and a guy jumps out of his car with a camera, asks if he can take a picture of me and the dogs, snaps a picture and gets back in his car. Weird. 

At least they are all tired, chewing on busy bones and falling asleep.

Cinnamon decided to nap on the back porch and work on her tan (or at least darkening her brindle LOL).










Note: I've decided to paint my car brindle. It doesn't show the mud and dirt AT ALL! LOL


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

glad you had a good walk, love the Billy Currington sorta quote too LOL!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I had my first obedience class with Cinnamon tonight and she did awesome! 

Actually it was the 4th of 8 classes, but first class was people only, second class was snowed out, and third class my son took her. He wasn't feeling very well that night and is getting very irritable very easily due to the fact he can't find a job. He wasn't handling her very well and she seemed tired and grumpy (and confused) and wasn't responding to him very well. He didn't really enjoy the class at all, so I decided I would finish out the classes with her. (Just a note...my son went to his first round of obedience classes ever last fall and took Timber. Timber already knows most of his commands, so it was a walk in the park. My son felt confident because Timber was doing so well. Now with an untrained puppy, he felt embarrassed because she "wasn't behaving" and everyone was looking at him. I tried to tell him there was nothing to be embarrassed about but he was grumpy and not listening. The trainer told me that if my son wanted to bring Timber just to be a part of the class, he was more than welcome. I'll have to see if he will.)

The trainer and her assistants noted tonight how well tempered and attentive Cinnamon was during class. She did MUCH better than some of the adult dogs there. She held her sits, sit-stays, and downs longer than most of the adults. She heels pretty well but sometimes gets distracted and tries to veer off track. We started circling to the left and right tonight and she would try to bite me in the hip as if to say "go straight already Mom!". The trainer couldn't even distract her from her stays when she tried. I was so proud of her!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Today's weigh in...41.6 lbs!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

O_O Clove only clocked in at 32. I upped his food, but he also started bringing in rocks he would like to eat.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Squash was 43.3# today. Isn't it interesting how different Clove is. I wonder how big Ginger and (formerly) Nutmeg are.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Clove is VERY skinny. He is not CRAZY active, but still scrawny. He was eating 3 cups a day but I bumped it up a little so maybe he'll fill out son. He hit a growth spurt last week because now he is almost as tall as Magpie and she is 19 inches at the withers. I think he should at least be in the low 40s.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> O_O Clove only clocked in at 32. I upped his food, but he also started bringing in rocks he would like to eat.


I'm wondering if that's why Cinnamon weighs over 40...she's full of rocks! LOL Honestly I think the 2 she has thrown up were swallowed by accident, but she does love playing with them and running with them in her mouth.



sassafras said:


> Squash was 43.3# today. Isn't it interesting how different Clove is. I wonder how big Ginger and (formerly) Nutmeg are.


I think on Facebook, Amanda said Ginger is about the same weight as Clove. I have asked the guy who has Aspen (Nutmeg) if he would give us a weight on him just to compare.

Sassafras - Are you on Facebook? I don't believe I know who you are if you are there.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

No, I'm not on Facebook, although I'm tempted from time to time.

Thank goodness Squash hasn't shown any interest in rocks (yet). I guess the snow has been good for something.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah, we had a fresh 7" and still falling this morning. :smow:

Cinnamon was running around crazily looking for all her stones and rocks. Finally she gave up looking and was just racing around the yard in the snow with Timber. They didn't want to come in so I could go to work.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Our snow had ALMOST all melted, and we got a couple inches overnight. I am a die-hard winter-lover, and even I am sick of it.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Ours was all gone and the mud was drying up nicely. Back to square one. :frusty:


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

And now it's snowing again to beat the band. They're predicting up to 6 inches.  The dogs love it, but as you said the yard flood-y stage was done and our mud was drying up. Sigh.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

We already have 7-8 inches and they are saying it's not going to stop snowing until 8 AM tomorrow! YUCK!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Clove brings in sticks and rocks like nobody's business. So maybe if he'd just eat them he'd gain some weight.  

We hope yesterday was his last vet visit for a while. He's fully vaccinated and only had a mild bladder infection still going on. He's on another round of antibiotics and getting apple cider vinegar once a day which is REALLY helping. Now if I could only get him a forever home and in the mean time to stop counter surfing our bare counters and barking his fool head off while he does it.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Cinnamon had her last set of shots and her rabies shot yesterday. At the vet office she weighed 40.2 lbs (she was 41.6 at my house). She got a clean bill of health from the vet although he's warning me that he thinks she is going to be a handful. Really? LOL I'm not sure when I will plan to get her spayed. He usually pushes for right around 6 months, however they didn't ask me to set up an appointment for it so I will decide later.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

For anyone who's interested, Aspen (aka Nutmeg) weighed in at 31.2 lbs. You can see a few pics of him if you like the Hillside Huskies page on facebook.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's a video from early March of a dog fight between Cinnamon and Colt. LOL They are so vicious!






Also here is one of Timber and I having a conversation.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Hehe, she sounds like her brother. 

My husband has told me that he's heard Squash howl, it's apparently happened when I haven't been home. I'm not 100% sure that what my husband describes as a howl is, in fact, a howl, but... maybe I'll get to hear it myself at some point!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I think my dogs are all getting spring fever or cabin fever or something. We went for a walk today (because they were all whining at the front door which means walk as opposed the back door which means they need to pee/poop). NONE of them could behave, not even Shanika. They were running circles around each other and me, getting tangled up and tripping each other and ME. Flash is dragging behind and then running up and across in front of me almost making me fall. I swear I was ready to give her away right then (and this was after she got me up three times in the night last night). Any takers? Marie???? :rant:

At one point they had their leashes wrapped around each others' necks and were almost strangling each other. While I was untangling the mess, I turn to see Cinnamon taking a big lick of road salt that was sitting there! :doh: I don't think she had much and so far seems fine. I will monitor her tonight. 

I was so angry with all of them but trying to control it but dogs know so then they are acting even more assinine trying to stay out of my way the rest of the way home. I banished them to the backyard and went to the basement and let out a big scream! :hurt:

Now they are all napping and look so cute and I feel guilty for being angry with them. :sorry:

Shanika's former owner's niece shared a few old pics of Shanika (from around 2006 I believe) with me today. All I can say is the old lady has definitely gone white in her old age.

This one I was told was from 2006:









Don't know what year this one was:









This one was labeled "I think she might have been pregnant in this one" :jaw:









She also posted old pics of about 5 other Sibes so I don't know if they were legit breeders or BYBs or what.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Cinnamon did great again at obedience class last night although she was a little tired from playing all day. The trainer made a remark that Cinny has very smooth fluid movement when she walks/trots. I'll have to try to get some video of it. It's hard for me to see when she's heeling. We started fronts and she did them like she's been doing them forever. The other adult dogs in the class are still acting up and spinning in circles. She was also pretty awesome on her sit-stays and down-stays which we just started last week. I'm pretty proud of my little girl.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Yay, Cinny! A couple of things I've noticed about Squash is that he picks up new things really fast, and he is pretty mellow compared to the adult dogs in his class. Must be a family resemblance -- although puppy adolescence is yet to come!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

sassafras said:


> -- although puppy adolescence is yet to come!


Bring it on! I'm LOVING having a puppy around, even if she is bigger than Flash (in height) and Shanika (in weight and almost height) already.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Bring it on! I'm LOVING having a puppy around, even if she is bigger than Flash (in height) and Shanika (in weight and almost height) already.


Yea, I'm used to getting puppies DURING their adolescence -- Pip and Maisy were each around 8-9 months when we brought them home, and Roxy was 6 months back in the day. So I can handle that part, and in comparasin other than housetraining the younger puppy stuff has been a breeze! (You actually CARE what I say on THE FIRST TRY? omg!)


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

You guys have no idea how completely THRILLED I am when I read how happy you are with your pups! Being a first-time "breeder" (well, more like "whelper" and "puppy-raiser"!), I admit that I was paranoid I would mess up majorly somehow, and I'd start getting calls about how bad the pups are.  LOL! 

Seeing them on their way to becoming great adults means the WORLD to me. It's hugely comforting to know that these guys are growing up in homes that are molding them into well-trained, happy and confident canine citizens!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

nekomi said:


> You guys have no idea how completely THRILLED I am when I read how happy you are with your pups! Being a first-time "breeder" (well, more like "whelper" and "puppy-raiser"!), I admit that I was paranoid I would mess up majorly somehow, and I'd start getting calls about how bad the pups are.  LOL!


Well you KNOW we're really lying to you Nekomi! We hate these puppies. All those slobbery puppy kisses, snuggling, cute antics, adorable faces...what is there POSSIBLY to love?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Yea, puppy lovin's are so horrible to endure.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

And even I love Clove despite the fact he just ate a chunk of cardboard. Where did the cardboard come from? I don't know dog is like an all things metal and not metal detector. I might put him up as a garbage disposal for sale on Craigslist.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I might put him up as a garbage disposal for sale on Craigslist.


My husband and I joke that we're going to rent Squash out as a document shredder and/or tree trimmer. The boy just likes to chew stuff up.

ETA: Or possibly a fence post hole digger.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Ohhh yeah. I wish we had Clove here when we put up our fence. Would have never had to rent that post digging machine.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

On last night's walk, I realized that Cinnamon is going to have a real problem soon (hopefully soon). As we walked along, she kept a lookout for any snow and would hurry to stand on the snow or if a yard was all snow, she had to walk in the yard instead of on the sidewalk with the rest of us. Either she doesn't like concrete or she REALLY likes snow. At any rate, if we're lucky, there won't be any more snow soon and I don't know what the poor girl is going to do. LOL


----------



## colliepam (Jul 29, 2009)

what wonderful,beautiful dogs you have!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

colliepam said:


> what wonderful,beautiful dogs you have!


Thank you!

So...do you think we might be headed for some SA with Cinnamon whenever my son does get a job and isn't home all day? He was away a little while today and Cinnamon took it out on her bed....










Or was this just boredom?


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

It could just be boredom/mischeif, but I would start some exercises to help her get used to being alone so you can avoid SA in the future. How often is she alone on a daily basis now ususally?


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Not at all unless my son goes somewhere (job interview, etc.). Otherwise he is there all day with the five dogs playing together either in the house or in the yard. I keep telling him they need to learn to be alone but he doesn't know where to go.

Also, since she is still in her chewing stage, when everyone is out of the house, she gets closed in an x-pen attached to a crate with nylabones, kongs, toys, and the bed obviously. The other 4 get the run of the house as they have earned it.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

It could easily be SA starting, or boredom.

Even just penning her while he's home and ignoring her and doing tasks about the house where she can't see him would be great work. Down playing arrivals and departures is great too. Just have him pen her and walk in and out of the house at random intervals all day if he's got nothing better to do! XD


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Actually I think part of the problem is that the other dogs are out and she's in the pen and she wants to snuggle with them. This might be fixed at the new house when we move as there will be two rooms that aren't carpeted that all 5 dogs will have access to when we aren't home. The crates will be in one of these rooms if any of them want to retreat and the old loveseat that belongs to the dogs will be in there. Probably when she is WITH the other dogs, she will stay calmer and happier. I plan to completely dog proof these two rooms and they will have a ton of space to play and nap.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

They are so cute... I want to snuggle Shanika.
I wish I could have more than one dog.

Edit: OMG you give them empty pop bottles too? My samoyed LOVED those, so crunchy and fun to fling.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Indigo said:


> They are so cute... I want to snuggle Shanika.
> I wish I could have more than one dog.
> 
> Edit: OMG you give them empty pop bottles too? My samoyed LOVED those, so crunchy and fun to fling.


Thank you and actually I hadn't thought above giving them pop bottles to play with until Cinnamon stole that one. I used to give them to my first dog all the time. See...










Casper took the Pepsi challenge and chose Diet Pepsi! Strange dog!










Look at that ancient television! Ha ha! That was top technology in 1982! LOL

I wanted to get some new pics of Cinnamon and the others today but after our long walk they are all napping and I wanted some action pics! Oh well, maybe later. 

At least here's one of Shanika my son took with a big smile on her face!










EDIT TO ADD:

I received more old photos of Shanika, these ones are from her second (and last) litter in 2008 (the one pic is dated 2005 but I was told the camera they took that one with had the date set wrong).





































Okay, so if Shanika was supposedly 12 years old when we took her in back in October 2010, then in August 2008 she was 10. Isn't that kind of old to be having a litter?


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I gave Cinnamon her first raw meal yesterday. Chicken! She loved it!




























Please ignore the poop piles. I hadn't cleaned up the yard yet and instead of staying in the "clean" part of the yard where I gave her the chicken, she ran to the poopy section to eat. Brat!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

nom nom nom!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

And I need another bed...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Not true, I still see room for Clove on the upper right!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Not true, I still see room for Clove on the upper right!


Well...yeah...that's why "I" need another bed! LOL

I'm feeling sorry for poor Cinnamon tonight. She is infatuated with Timber but his one true love is Flash. :kiss:

Timber, Cinnamon, Colt and I were in my bedroom as I got changed from work. Timber would jump on the bed and Cinnamon would follow and try to cuddle up. Timber would jump on the floor and Cinnamon would follow again trying to cuddle. They went back and forth about 10 times. Once Cinnamon stuck her head under a blanket on the floor and Timber stayed there longer.  Poor Cinnamon is cute, what is Timber thinking?

A couple minutes later, Flash is crying at my bedroom door to get in and Timber runs to the door and starts crying back. Poor Cinnamon is left on the other side of the room, alone and whimpering. And I thought I escaped all the drama by not having daughters! :drama:


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Little Miss Cinnamon is starting a reign of terror. She keeps grabbing poor Flash by the back of the neck and makes her yipe. She was growling AND SNAPPING at Colt when he wouldn't let her steal his food bowl. I quickly put an end to both of these but I have a feeling the dominant dog is in the house. Cinnamon and Shanika are having occasional snarling contests. Oh boy. Timber is the only one she kisses up to instead of trying to push around. Ah, puppy love.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Little Miss Cinnamon is starting a reign of terror. She keeps grabbing poor Flash by the back of the neck and makes her yipe. She was growling AND SNAPPING at Colt when he wouldn't let her steal his food bowl. I quickly put an end to both of these but I have a feeling the dominant dog is in the house. Cinnamon and Shanika are having occasional snarling contests. Oh boy. Timber is the only one she kisses up to instead of trying to push around. Ah, puppy love.


HA. We've been in that stage oh.. the whole time! Clove grabs Jack by his massive neck/scruff constantly. He humps Jack and Magpie if they won't indulge in play. Clove is REALLY snarky to my boyfriend and does not respond to him in the slightest. The funniest part? Perfect gentleman to Smalls and Jonas. I wonder why..


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> HA. We've been in that stage oh.. the whole time! Clove grabs Jack by his massive neck/scruff constantly. He humps Jack and Magpie if they won't indulge in play. Clove is REALLY snarky to my boyfriend and does not respond to him in the slightest. The funniest part? Perfect gentleman to Smalls and Jonas. I wonder why..


Cinnamon has always played rough but all my dogs do. It's just that in the last day or two, she seems to be trying to overpower/dominate the other dogs. She usually shyed away from Shanika when she was in a snarky mood but now she has a growl off. She has been getting pretty snarky with my son as well. He tries to cuddle with her like she used to and she does her Gremlin snarl and snips at him. He tells her no and she just gets louder and even took a snap at his face the other day. She's not like that with me though. 

On a bright note, Colt is finally understanding the Off command. He was horrible at jumping on me when I would come in the house and we have been working on this. The last few days he comes running full speed ahead but then sits and gets all jittery with both front feet pacing back and forth. It's like "OMG OMG...I can't keep them on the floor! Please pet me before they lift off!" It's hysterical but I praise him profusely and pet him. I try to hold out on petting him a little longer each day but tell him he's a good boy as he sits there. Now if Flash and Cinnamon would learn Off, I wouldn't go flying back out the door when I come in. Getting hit by Flash is like getting hit with a cannon ball as you come through the door.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Adolescence, thy name is pumpkin pie litter. Squash has suddenly begin to experiment with the idea that no, he doesn't have to listen to anyone about anything after all. 



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> HA. We've been in that stage oh.. the whole time! Clove grabs Jack by his massive neck/scruff constantly. He humps Jack and Magpie if they won't indulge in play. Clove is REALLY snarky to my boyfriend and does not respond to him in the slightest. The funniest part? Perfect gentleman to Smalls and Jonas. I wonder why..


Yea Squash has always been a collar/scruff grabber with Maisy, and recently has started to try to hump her. But he's sweet as appeasement pie to Pip.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Clove is lovely for me. I can ask him to do any thing and if he understands it, he'll do it. If I just say "Go to bed." he's in his crate. Where my boyfriend would have to physically pick him up which he would snark and snarl about. I literally make my boyfriend do EVERY thing as far as he's concerned and he has none of it. XD He was trying to get Clove to "leave it" for almost 20 minutes and I walked over and he did it immediately. 

I can also ask Clove to drop things and he does, where as he bolts from my boyfriend even if he has a treat to trade. It kills me. Funny enough Clove only cries when my boyfriend leaves.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I think the pack is getting ready to mutiny. We've been having so much rain (and it's cold to boot) that we haven't gotten out for walks. Timber paces and whines. Even Cinnamon was sitting at the front door whimpering. Please let the rain stop and get a little warmer? At least no rain? Please????


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

How do you guys keep the pumpkin pie pups entertained? I feel like I am majorly failing with Clove because I can't find a motivator but I can tell he is bored. I'm trying to get him into tug with no luck. He's not interested in any toys. The thing I get a rise out of him with at all is a pop bottle with some pennies in it. He LOVES to chase and knock it around but that only lasts a few minutes. Same goes with playing with the dogs. Our training sessions are fun because he enjoys it, but then he's just meandering around the house. I sit outside with him quite a bit because wandering the yard is fun, but every thing else is uninteresting to him.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

He sounds like Sophie! You could try a flirt pole, TWAB. Food toy. Hide treats around the house/yard. Hide treats under a towel or blanket.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank god for Maisy, really. Maisy and Squash are like a hand in a glove, left to their own devices they are constantly together keeping each other occupied. Not necessarily playing hard ALL the time anymore, either. Sometimes they will lay down together and sort of be playing really lazy, like just nosing and pawing each other. Sometimes I'm not even sure what they're doing, to be honest, it doesn't look like they're doing anything but they seem to be busy and happy, so *shrug*

He really likes walks a lot, but he's really poky and nosy so it takes a lot of patience. He's more interested in checking every little thing out than necessarily getting anywhere. He also loves to hang out in the backyard but again, I think it's mostly because he is nosy and loves to watch everything that goes on in the world. So I sit out there with the dogs when I have time.

As for toys... he LOVES to shred paper and boxes, and he loves to chew up sticks. Since nobody actually eats them, I've started letting the dogs have sticks in the house because it keeps everyone so busy, although I have to vacuum constantly. He likes toys when they are brand new, but also gets bored of them easily and I haven't found a particular kind of toy that he likes. He gets interested in squeaky toys, but Maisy almost immediately guts and desqueaks squeaky toys, so that doesn't last long, either. Fortunately rotating toys every few days seems to allow old ones to get new life as "new". He sort of likes bully sticks but mostly he spends half the night trying to steal Maisy's, and then when he gets it and she takes the one he had, he spends the other half of the night trying to steal back the one she has now. :/

He also really seems to enjoy training, if he is getting really bored and squirrelly 10 or 15 minutes of training will almost always do wonders to settle him down. I wish I was better at shaping and teaching tricks, I think he would really enjoy it.

ETA: waterbaby posted while I was writing this. I forgot that I did make a super wimpy little flirt pole just by tying a stuffy to the end of a "toy on a string" cat toy, just to see if he would like it. He really did, but it wasn't exactly durable and I haven't gotten around to making a real one yet.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

We made a flirt pole, too. :\ No interest. He's like a freaking cat. I am useless to him. He has a tug-a-jug, kong, and we tried the box games today and I couldn't goad him into any thing. What a butt.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Send him to graduate school?


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> We made a flirt pole, too. :\ No interest. He's like a freaking cat. I am useless to him. He has a tug-a-jug, kong, and we tried the box games today and I couldn't goad him into any thing. What a butt.


But he likes other types of training? Is he food motivated? Is he affectionate?

If he likes sniffing around, maybe try the treat-hiding inside and outside. Hide them under stuff, in stuff, make it so he has to go through obstacles, climb things... Or maybe something like sassafras said, something he can (safely) shred or destroy. Don't all puppies love destruction? Sophie love sticks. Oh - actually one of her favorite activities is moving sticks around. You could start a stick pile with lots of different sizes of sticks, let him drag them around, smear some with dove or quail scent or something (I can get that stuff at our Quality Supply) and bury them. I don't know. I'm thinking about zoo animal enrichment now, lol.

Oh dogs. The things we do for you.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Send him to graduate school?


Then he'll sit around and do nothing and rack up student loans! 



waterbaby said:


> But he likes other types of training? Is he food motivated? Is he affectionate?
> 
> If he likes sniffing around, maybe try the treat-hiding inside and outside. Hide them under stuff, in stuff, make it so he has to go through obstacles, climb things... Or maybe something like sassafras said, something he can (safely) shred or destroy. Don't all puppies love destruction? Sophie love sticks. Oh - actually one of her favorite activities is moving sticks around. You could start a stick pile with lots of different sizes of sticks, let him drag them around, smear some with dove or quail scent or something (I can get that stuff at our Quality Supply) and bury them. I don't know. I'm thinking about zoo animal enrichment now, lol.
> 
> Oh dogs. The things we do for you.


LOL affectionate, no. I gave him all the pop can boxes in the house we had, he tore them apart, and is now sleeping. We already let him bring in and nom sticks but all sorts of games are lost on him.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Cinnamon will play with toys but ONLY if the other dogs are playing. She wants anything Colt or Flash has but doesn't care about it if someone doesn't have it already. She doesn't play tug with me much but loves to play with them. She likes fetch but doesn't really get the retrieving part. :doh: Usually I say "fetch" and throw a ball or toy and Cinnamon, Colt and Flash go after it. If Colt or Flash gets it, it turns into a keep away from Cinnamon game until they can get it back to me. If Cinnamon gets it, it turns into chase and tackle to get it back from Cinnamon to bring it back to me. The funniest thing is when Flash and Cinnamon are playing tug with a toy which evolves into a wrestling match and while those two are wrestling, Colt sneaks in and steals the toy. Suddenly both Flash and Cinnamon are looking around for the toy and can't figure out where it went. 

We do have a few dozen marrow bones with the marrow gone laying around the house. They have a toy box and a bone bucket. Cinnamon loves to lay around and chew on the marrow bones as do the others. 

I can't really do the hiding treats game as much as I think they would all love it because Timber turns into a big jerk and starts snapping at all of the others so he can get all the treats. I also had to stop using the treat-dispensing balls for the same reason. Hopefully at the new house I will be able to separate them occasionally so Cinnamon, Flash and Colt can play with the treat balls again. Shanika isn't interested and Timber could play with one in a separate area. No food can be outside in the yard as this has always been a trigger to set Timber off because he hides then guards it. 

All of my dogs are getting restless because it's been raining so much we haven't been on many walks and the yard is a mudhole. They all seem bored and I feel bad but hopefully the weather turns better soon. 

I think Cinnamon is going to need more exercise to tire and stimulate her than the others. Must be those working lines she's from. I would like to get a dog scooter and harness but haven't been able to yet. There are tons of trails near where we are moving. Also when the weather is warmer I plan to have a kiddie pool or two in the yard as Flash loves the water and Cinnamon has been trying to swim in the water bowl so I'm guessing she will too.



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Then he'll sit around and do nothing and rack up student loans!


ROFLMAO!



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> LOL affectionate, no.


Bummer. My son is upset that Cinnamon has stopped being a snuggler. I was thinking if Clove still was...well...maybe....:wink:


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Squash never really was a snuggler until recently. But even now he's just sort of just a drive-by snuggler. Maybe once a day he'll be doing whatever he's doing (usually playing with Maisy LOL), suddenly break off and come over to where I am, act intensely snuggly for like... maybe 20-30 seconds, and then run off again. It's very cute. If he's tired and not too busy, he does enjoy some good tummy rubs and lovin', though. It's just that he's so often too busy.  (ETA - I would call him affectionate, but not snuggly or even really all that effusive.)

But he LOVES meeting people and getting petted by them. Even though he seems to be hitting his teenage "suspicious" phase, when he sees people, his tail usually gets all waggy and he wants to approach them. Especially kids, which is comforting but odd to me since we don't have any (he's spent a lot of time around some of our friends' kids, but not the same as living with them).


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

We can't do the treat hiding either because Smalls will get nasty. Clove doesn't like to fetch either. The pop bottle filled with pennies is his favorite. Scares the other dogs, so they go upstairs and we have a noisy free for all.

I should reiterate Clove's affection level. Clove LOVES to lay in bed with me in the mornings and on the couch later at night. My boyfriend gets up an hour or two before me and he'll take Clove out and after he's done he immediately comes back upstairs and jumps on the bed to be spooned or lick my face. He gets excited when we come home and let him out of the crate, or if I go downstairs (no dogs allowed) and come back up. He'll be waiting at the gate wiggling his butt. I'm just used to Jonas constantly being up my butt.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

sassafras said:


> But he LOVES meeting people and getting petted by them. Even though he seems to be hitting his teenage "suspicious" phase, when he sees people, his tail usually gets all waggy and he wants to approach them. Especially kids, which is comforting but odd to me since we don't have any (he's spent a lot of time around some of our friends' kids, but not the same as living with them).


This is something that both interests and worries me about Cinnamon. She has no real exposure to kids. I really don't know any other than my son's friend's son (the friend buying the house) and he will not behave properly around the dogs no matter how many times he's told. So I ask to keep them separate. But when we are out walking and we hear some kids playing, Cinnamon gets all excited and tries to see where they are and pull that direction. Unfortunately I don't trust strange kids around some of the dogs (Timber, Shanika and possibly Colt) and I don't trust them (at least Timber and Shanika) around the strange kids. Timber and Shanika have nipped at strange adults who insist on shoving their hands in their faces against my protests not to. If adults can't listen, how can I expect kids to. I just hope Cinnamon will be okay with kids if she ever needs to be in the future.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Clove is also puppy cautious of new folks like Squash, but he wags his tail and is very excited like "Should I go up to them? I should, right? OK I WILL." He's reserved with new dogs, but a switch flips. Takes him literally two minutes to get used to a new dog and then they're wrestling if the other dog wants to wrestle. 

Clove is great with kids. Even tiny babies. We don't have kids nor do we like them, but there is a day care in our neighborhood Smalls and Jack stop at on our walks, so we started stopping with Clove. Kids are no different than any adult to him. Our friend also has a one year old and baby sits another and we took him to meet both. He is a kisser and a fan of being man handled.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> We don't have kids nor do we like them


I'm not sure why but this had me ROFLMAO!!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> We can't do the treat hiding either because Smalls will get nasty.


Yea Pip would burst a blood vessel if we did that here.



FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> This is something that both interests and worries me about Cinnamon. She has no real exposure to kids. I really don't know any other than my son's friend's son (the friend buying the house) and he will not behave properly around the dogs no matter how many times he's told. So I ask to keep them separate. But when we are out walking and we hear some kids playing, Cinnamon gets all excited and tries to see where they are and pull that direction. Unfortunately I don't trust strange kids around some of the dogs (Timber, Shanika and possibly Colt) and I don't trust them (at least Timber and Shanika) around the strange kids. Timber and Shanika have nipped at strange adults who insist on shoving their hands in their faces against my protests not to. If adults can't listen, how can I expect kids to. I just hope Cinnamon will be okay with kids if she ever needs to be in the future.


We've had pretty limited exposure as well. My nieces and nephews are all practically adults now so they're no good.  A handful of times we've gotten together with some friends who have kids ranging from 3-12 and had a games night, we bring our x-pen and set Squash up in it with yummy chewies and short controlled introductions throughout the evening. It's gone well but it's not like we do it every weekend. Otherwise, when we're out walking I try to make sure the sight of children makes yummy treats appear and if I'm walking him by myself have some controlled introductions. So hopefully it will be enough moving forward. So far he seems to be happy to see kids.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> I'm not sure why but this had me ROFLMAO!!


LOL The running joke is that Magpie and Jonas are my favorite dogs because they give me a valid reason to tell kids to stay away from us. But I won't deprive Smalls and Jack of love from anyone who wants to give it, and I have been letting Clove meet ALL sorts of people.

I also vote one of you adopt Clove.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Let the teething begin! I noticed yesterday that Cinnamon is missing one of her canines. I came out of the shower this morning to find her on my bed with one of her premolars lying next to her. Another premolar is very close to coming out. She wants to chew on everything! I have one of those freezer bones which she will play with a little bit but then Flash keeps stealing it.

Boo hoo...my baby is growing up.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

LOL, I just now caught up on like 2 weeks' worth of this thread. LOL! I loved reading all the updates, everyone sounds like they're acting like difficult adolescent puppies, which is probably exactly what they should be doing at this age. LOL.

Well, the big news is that Ginger was adopted yesterday! Great family, and not too far away from me, so hopefully she will come by to visit now and then.  

BTW, Ginger also started teething right before she left yesterday. Left blood all over this rag toy she was chewing, and when we looked in her mouth, we were actually able to wiggle one of the front canine teeth!  She was a chewing nightmare the last few days before she was adopted. I feel bad for the new adopters, they adopted her RIGHT in the middle of her adolescent moody stage AND the start of teething, Fun, huh!?

I forgot to add my own little story about teenage-puppy-moodiness. When I took Ginger to the vet last week for a checkup, she absolutely freaked when the vet took her temperature! She shrieked and flipped up into the air like she was being abducted by aliens. The tech had to pick her up and hold her, where she flailed and shrieked until it was over. It took me and the vet totally off-guard, as she's been going to the same vet since the start and was always perfectly well-behaved, even with procedures like temp-taking. 

Like I said, I feel bad for the new owners. This is a heck of an age to adopt a puppy!  Thankfully the family is super-experienced and one of them has finished several ACD's in obedience, so I think they will be no stranger to puppy snarks.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

That is great news about Ginger! :clap2: Hopefully we will still get some pics now and then. :wink: They did pick an awesome time to take over raising her, didn't they? LOL

We had to go from putting Cinnamon in the ex-pen attached to the crate to completely closed in the crate when we are out. Otherwise she jumps up on the crate and then out and chews EVERYTHING! I was afraid she would be upset and destroy the crate but we had to haul some loads to the storage unit near the new house this weekend and she did great each time. She seemed okay about being in the crate and was extra snuggly when we let her out. :hug: BONUS!

Two funny (but not) things that happened:

Yesterday I gave the dogs some chicken gizzards and Cinnamon acted like it was the best thing in the world. When she finished hers, she tried to go for the others but listened well to my "leave it" command. Surprise and pride! However when I turned my back she JUMPED ON THE COUNTER in the kitchen to try to find more! :nono:

Today, for some completely unknown reason after I left for work, she decided she needed a new place to lie. My son said he heard a crashing sound when he went to the bathroom and came downstairs to find Cinnamon had knocked almost everything off my computer desk (not the computer, just papers and stacks of junk I've been going through) and was lying there. :doh: Goofball! He was afraid I'd be really mad at her but I guess we need to be more diligent about either putting her outside or in the crate or keeping her with us when we can't watch her. I guess I'll hurry up and sort that mess now. LOL


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

That's awesome about Ginger!

Squash has been teething for a few weeks. He lost all his canines one right after the other within a few days, which is hilarious because now when he tries to play grab Maisy he just ends up slobbering all over her.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

For those of you who don't follow the Petfinder thread, I posted a little girl earlier that is eerily similar to my Cinnamon:










On the left is Brenda Lou listed as a husky mix. Cinnamon is on the right.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Cinnamon has lost quite a few more puppy teeth. She apparently lost two of her canines last night sometime (although I can't find the teeth) and then since she sleeps with her head hanging off the edge of the bed, proceeded to drool bloody drool down the side of the comforter. :suspicious: Luckily it's an old comforter I threw on the bed for mud season to save my newer comforter.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I wish I could have fully enjoyed Cinnamon's moment of total puppy happiness last night but I was trying to help resolve some financial problems with my son's checking account and was totally frustrated and upset at the moment. 

We had pouring rain all day yesterday but during the break and as we worked on the financial mess, the dogs were out back. I hear a weird noise to look out and find Cinnamon standing in one of the craters the dogs have dug, up to her belly in muddy water, digging for all that is in her. Mud and muddy water are shooting sky high, she is absolutely dripping with muddy water and she had the happiest look on her face. I would love to have been in a good mood right then because I probably would have grabbed a camera and recorded it. However I wasn't in a good mood so I open the door and yell at her, she runs inside as I try to grab her with a towel and she steps on her dog food bowl sending dog food flying everywhere. :doh: It really wasn't a good evening last night, but thinking back on the sight of her, I'm laughing now. :wink:


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

When I got home from work today and walked in the house, I about panicked when Colt comes around the corner from the kitchen with blood on his neck, shoulder and chest. He is standing there sheepishly trying to lick his own chest. My first thought was that he had impaled himself on something but quickly I realized there wasn't that much blood. Second thought was one of the other dogs had gotten too rough. When I start looking him over for the wounds, there aren't any. All the blood is on the outside of the fur, obviously from someone else. Then I figured it out. Sure enough Cinnamon had lost a couple more teeth and had been using Colt for a teething toy. But what a shock that was initially!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Heheh, that happened to me but I found a bloody stuffed toy. Took me a few minutes to figure out that nobody had any bleeding wounds. :/


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

In light of the FB discussion, how many of the pumpkin pie puppies are snarky, budding resource guarders? Clove bit me in the side of the head last night over a bag of fast food.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Huh. I've seen hints of RG here and there, but nothing consistent and mostly when he was younger. Although, Squash does tend to bite at whatever is handy if he's frustrated or wants something he isn't getting.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Clove does as well. If we are working on something he doesn't know, he'll just bite at my hand with the treats in it. Otherwise he is never bitey with me until that moment. I'm inclined to believe he was just frustrated I blocked the food (he eats in his crate and goes in there when we eat) but he's on a strict puppy management schedule anyway.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Well as I said on facebook, Cinnamon has been getting more snarky with the other dogs around food and treats. I don't know if she would have been that way anyway or if she is mimicking Timber. She does snap at hands with food in them and we are working on making her wait patiently to get something. My son was rough-housing with her (no food involved) because he thinks it's funny when she makes her gremlin noises and she snapped at his face, getting a nip on the middle section of his nostril, piercing it nicely. I tried to get him to let me see if a loop earring would go all the way through but he didn't find it funny. It bled nicely for a while.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Squash definitely gets very snarky when he's frustrated or overstimulated. But Pip has been bossing Squash around since the day he came home, so I wonder if he squelched any RG tendencies with the other dogs because I really haven't seen that. Even though Squash has an inch or two and several pounds on Pip at this point, he still defers to Pip pretty much all the time about everything Pip tells him to. We'll see if that changes as he matures. They are fed separately and usually given really valuable stuff like bully sticks or stuffed kongs separately from each other, too, so maybe there just hasn't been an opportunity for me to see dog/dog RG with him. But with toys, there's pretty normal give and take between them. Even with Maisy, who very rarely corrects him, I haven't seen him RG.

With us, when he was younger (maybe 12 weeks or so) just a few times I got a little growl if he had something and I came over to see what it was. But we've been playing a lot of Control Unleashed games and "it's yer choice" practically since the day he came home and lots of "leave it/drop it/take it" games so hopefully we've nipped anything in the bud. I haven't seen anything that really concerns me at this point. Again, we'll see what happens as he matures - fingers crossed. 

Once the gremlin noises come out I generally intervene because it usually means he's getting too over the top with Maisy at that point and she has to be pushed very, very far before she'll correct him for anything. So hopefully he's learning that gremlin mode = go to no fun zone.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, interesting, because Clove goes into gremlin mode with Magpie all the time so I wonder if she encourages it because she gets loud and crazy. I interrupt them, but he does have a partner in crime in that respect. I let the dogs correct him for rough play others, and he has never been corrected by one of them over food. We keep every thing super separated when it comes to food and treats amongst dogs. He's on a "tight leash" so to speak in pretty much all training fronts. Mostly because I HAVE resource guarders that have had that behavior ingrained into them their whole lives until here. 

Here is big boy as of now: 










The Greyhound body I keep taking about:


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Some current pictures finally...

Tried to catch a pic of Cinnamon standing but if she isn't moving, she's sitting or lying down:









This one shows her nice tuck:









Caught this one while she was scoping out the kitchen counters:









Pulled this still from a video of my son chasing Cinnamon and Flash around the house:









Funny face (still from a video):









Another funny face while lying over my son's shoulder (still from a video):









Cinnamon gets a drink from the bathroom sink:









Not such an easy reach for poor little Flash:


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

They're both so tall! Clove's face has changed so much.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Out of every one so far he definitely got Linney's looks the most.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Cinnamon has some long legs going on there, Diane!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I know. And it's hysterically funny when they get all tangled up!


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Out of every one so far he definitely got Linney's looks the most.


He's so handsome right now. <3

And Cinny is looking nice and lanky too. It's funny though, she doesn't look quite as leggy as Squash or Clove.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Clove is all leg. So much so he looks disproportionate. I would get a nice shot of him, but it seems someone has a problem with standing still for two seconds.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's a video of Cinnamon chasing the flirt pole.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

TWAB -- we definitely need more Clove pics. Cinnamon and Squash have waaay more


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I know, I am a horrible foster parent. Well, FB at least makes me lazy about cross posting. I'll see what I've got on my camera, but this is pretty much all he does. What are you doing do you want me to bite your face? 










I ripped up your stuffy do you want me to bite your face next? 










Are you sleeping? Do you need your face bit?


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

LMAO! Cinnamon's a face biter too!

Here's a video of all the dogs chasing the flirt pole. Well Shanika is there for the first second then goes and lies on the porch.






I need to learn to shut up while I'm taking video. LOL


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Man, I need to make me a real flirt pole. I have a short, flimsy little thing. Did you make that one yourself?


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes. I just took an old stick (not sure what it was from, broom handle or something) and used electrical tape to attach a piece of rope Dan had lying around (I double-taped it. Once with the rope headed down the pole and then folded back over and taped for strength). Then I tied a slipknot loop in the end and we just stick one of the stuffed animals or something in it. It's kind of bulky but works.

Here's the third video. This one is amusing because Colt really wants to chase the flirt pole and Timber just wants to tackle Colt. LOL


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

The weekend was nasty...wind, rain, hail, yuck. The dogs were stir crazy. Cinnamon walked in the bathroom and was looking in the tub so I turned on the water. She jumped in and played in the water, so I filled the tub about an inch and she played in it for about 20 minutes while I packed books that were in my bedroom. By the look of the water, she gave herself a bath to boot! Double bonus! She was tired and napped after that!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

TWAB (Stephanie) just posted on facebook that Clove is now 50.4 lbs and about 20" at the withers. So I decided to see what Cinnamon was up to. She is now 54.2 lbs (that is right after eating her bowl of food) and 21.5" at the withers. Nekomi (Amanda) says that Linney is only about 45 lbs, so Daddy must have been a big guy! With Cinnamon's
droopy eyes and wider muzzle, I almost suspect something including Great Dane!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I am probably off on the height. That guy just keeps shooting up. If he'd hold still I'd check out how tall he was against Jack. Jack's 21 at the withers and I'm pretty sure Clove has surpassed him.

The weight gain was surprising. Every time I fatten him up a bit he just jumps a few inches. He's still scrawny so when he finally decides how tall he's going to be I can figure out how much he'll weigh. He's slow gaining weight, but I would not be surprised if these pups ended up being around 70 lbs.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I have a heck of time measuring height, but Squash is a bit taller than Maisy at this point and weighed just shy of 55# earlier this week. I'm guessing he'll end up around 80ish pounds.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I am seriously just AMAZED at how big they have all gotten! The father was NO Alaskan Husky, that's for sure! Wow! 

I'm also wondering if Dane is in there somewhere?! I'm shocked - their dad must have been huge!

I can't get this image out of my head now. LOL!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

nekomi that ummm looks like a logistical puzzle lol


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

LOL Shaina, that's exactly why it's so funny to me.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Shaina said:


> nekomi that ummm looks like a logistical puzzle lol


LMAO! Not really though...when we were kids I saw the neighbor's very large GSD male service the other neighbor's little black mixed breed dog (picture a black flat coat about as big as a small beagle) while she stood on her porch steps! She had eight puppies and they turned out all shapes, colors and sizes!

Cinnamon's muzzle definitely reminds me of a Dane shaped muzzle and she's got the droopy eyes. I will have to try to get a good picture of her face.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Not saying it isn't possible...just...well yeah lol


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Mostly I enjoy the look I get when I say Clove is not yet 5 months old. xD


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Mostly I enjoy the look I get when I say Clove is not yet 5 months old. xD


LOL, I know! People's eyes get very wide as they mull that information over.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sassafras said:


> LOL, I know! People's eyes get very wide as they mull that information over.


It is a LITTLE crazy especially since Lin is not a big old beast. Smalls was 35 lbs at 6 months and ended up 55 lbs. What if these guys end up 80 lbs dog?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow...um Mira was 28lbs at 4.5 months lol...she's now around 54lbs at 21 months (still going, slowly).

(checked her records for accuracy)


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Heheh, the other thing that fairly uniformly gets a bewildered look is when I say he's a husky mix.* "Uhhh..... _really_?" LOL At least he's white and sort of fuzzy so people don't outright object.



(*I long ago stopped calling him an Alaskan husky as I had to explain what Alaskans were Every. Single. Time. Now I just say "His mom was a husky" or "He's a husky mix".)


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

and Kim was 22lbs at 4.5 months...she's now 48lbs at 4 years


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I've had better luck with the Alaskan thing. People either know, or they assume I mean Siberian and say he looks really different then I just say "Alaskans are a type of mix, not a breed, but they're the dogs that usually run the Iditarod." and they get it. 

He's still a Pit puppy in general. Even though he looks absolutely nothing like a Pit now.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I've had better luck with the Alaskan thing. People either know, or they assume I mean Siberian and say he looks really different then I just say "Alaskans are a type of mix, not a breed, but they're the dogs that usually run the Iditarod." and they get it.
> 
> He's still a Pit puppy in general. Even though he looks absolutely nothing like a Pit now.


That's pretty much what I tell people. And surprisingly, NO ONE has asked me if she's a pit. I have been asked three times if Colt is a pit. :suspicious: :crazy: :nono:


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

That's similar to what I've said, usually along the lines of "they're a type and not a breed" but I got sick of blank stares and the "but he doesn't LOOK like a husky!". Maybe I should throw the Iditarod in there.


ETA: And Colt, really? Pit? :/


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Maybe I should throw the Iditarod in there.


Yeah...that usually helps. Except for the idiots that ask "Whats the Iditarod?" 




> ETA: And Colt, really? Pit? :/


I know. I sit and stare at him sometimes and try to figure it out. Others (like my trainer) call him a lab, but after looking at hundreds of pictures of labs and then him, he really doesn't have too many body features in common with labs either. At least that is much closer.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Happy Easter to me! The dogs let me sleep until 6 this morning only to discover that either Shanika or Cinnamon had thrown up in my son's room and Timber threw up in the living room. I thought you're supposed to wake up to Easter egg hunts and hidden baskets?

Well we did a little Googling and look what we found:

Tiger - a Great Dane Husky mix:



















Plus this is Serenity who is all Great Dane. Who's face/nose does this kind of make you think of?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Maybe I'll stop getting so many blank stares if I just say Great Dane mix from now on.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

So maybe I was being biased based on the recent discussion, but I was struck by how in this picture this head is starting to sort of look Dane-y. LOL.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

sassafras said:


> So maybe I was being biased based on the recent discussion, but I was struck by how in this picture this head is starting to sort of look Dane-y. LOL.


No, I agree. I first noticed it on Cinnamon. She has a jowl hanging under her chin that is amazing. Does Squash have that? I believe Linney's influence made their heads a little more...delicate shall I say...than straight Dane but I can so see it in Cinnamon and on doing some google research, I was surprised to almost "see" Squash in that one Dane. Those long legs and Cinnamon's often awkwardness at being to long legged and growing so fast makes me think there HAS to be Dane in there somewhere.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> She has a jowl hanging under her chin that is amazing. Does Squash have that?


Do you mean like this:











Or is it more on her muzzle? 'Cause he's had that big loose neck skin/jowl for awhile, it just doesn't always show up in pictures.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes that's it. LOL

I posted this question on facebook but I will copy it here for the non-facebook people:

So if we suspect the Pumpkin Pie litter to have Great Dane in them somewhere, I was wondering if it would be advisable to wait longer to spay Miss Cinnamon? My vet figures on doing it at 6 months but I've read that the larger breeds should wait longer. 

Also I was wondering, Cinnamon sometimes acts a little "stiff" in her backend when she gets up in the morning. Is this normal for a large breed or fast growing puppy or is it a sign of a possible future problem? She seems to walk it off within a minute or two but she just looks like an old lady trying to get up sometimes.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I didn't see your edits until just now... personally I'm going to neuter Squash at around 12-18 months depending on what his behavior is like. If I had a female dog of any breed, my personal preference would be to wait until after the first heat to spay so it would probably be sometime after 10-12 months as well.

Squash goes through periods where he seems a bit unaware of his rear legs when he is walking, but he's lovely at the trot or running. I'm not going to worry about it until he's bigger. He doesn't really act stiff, though.


I am fully on board with the Dane theory at this point, btw. I've been image searching Great Dane puppies and other than the ears (which are much bigger on the Dane puppies) many of them look very similar to our puppies. Also, a couple of times today I caught sight of Squash in the rear view mirror coming home from work and his head totally looked like a Dane. Plus, I weighed him today and he's 59#. :/


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Go Squash! 59#!!! There are bets going on on facebook about what the Pumpkin Pie litter will top at. Most seem to think around 80-85 (especially since Linney is only 45) but some are going as far as 108, 115 or even 130! Oh boy!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

How old are the pups now?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Clove is 55 lbs. Watch out other pups!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> How old are the pups now?


The pups were 5 months old on Easter.



ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Clove is 55 lbs. Watch out other pups!


Whoa! Clove has passed Cinny. My son stopped by the vet to check her weight and get some heartworm preventative and she weighed 54.2 lbs there just like she did at home a couple nights ago.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

He may pack on a little weight now because he hurt his leg earlier and despite being fine now we are taking it easy. In case anyone missed my freak out on FB chat, LOL.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> He may pack on a little weight now because he hurt his leg earlier and despite being fine now we are taking it easy. In case anyone missed my freak out on FB chat, LOL.


I guess I missed that because I don't do chat. Lately it sounds like that's where all the excitement is though.

So what is up with this weird pup?!? As soon as it starts storming each time, THAT'S when she wants to go outside! She wants to sit on the back porch with the rain driving into her face and watch the lightning. 

Meanwhile Flash has suddenly developed a fear of lightning. You definitely know she has pug in her now because with all the violent storms we are having lately, her eyes keep bugging to the point of popping out of her head.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Woah, over 50, almost 60 lbs at 5 months? 

I have a feeling they may not be stopping at 80. I know all dogs grow different, but generally GSDs gain about 10lbs/month until they're 7-9 months, then slow down. Frag did so until he was 8 months, and then stayed at 78/80. If he had been gaining that quickly, I can only imagine how big he'd be!

I can't wait to see how they do turn out. I'm sure a lot of their weight will be pure muscle, but I'm still sure they'll be huge.

Oh, I also wanted to ask, how many of the owners are feeding a low calcium food? If not, that may be playing part in why they're growing so fast, too.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Woah, over 50, almost 60 lbs at 5 months?
> 
> I have a feeling they may not be stopping at 80. I know all dogs grow different, but generally GSDs gain about 10lbs/month until they're 7-9 months, then slow down. Frag did so until he was 8 months, and then stayed at 78/80. If he had been gaining that quickly, I can only imagine how big he'd be!
> 
> ...


If they have Great Dane in them as we are now suspecting and Linney is only 45 lbs., then 80 lb dogs won't be shocking.

What is considered low calcium? I checked my food and the guaranteed analysis says min of 1% calcium.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Go Squash! 59#!!! There are bets going on on facebook about what the Pumpkin Pie litter will top at. Most seem to think around 80-85 (especially since Linney is only 45) but some are going as far as 108, 115 or even 130! Oh boy!


I was thinking 80 lbs tops, but if they're almost 60 lbs at 5 months... Sophie gained 10-15 lbs just in her filling out stage and these guys have at least 2 months of skeletal growth still to go. I can see them getting awfully close to 100 - at least Squash.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

waterbaby said:


> I was thinking 80 lbs tops, but if they're almost 60 lbs at 5 months... Sophie gained 10-15 lbs just in her filling out stage and these guys have at least 2 months of skeletal growth still to go. I can see them getting awfully close to 100 - at least Squash.


100 would be okay. My first dog got to 120 and I never really considered him a BIG dog. I've seen St. Bernards that are 150 and I'm thinking they look kind of small so I guess I'm really a big dog person. LOL My son keeps looking at Saints and Mastiffs and such, so it's all in the mindset. I've actually always considered Flash a "small" dog although my family begs to differ. Sure she's packing over 50 lbs and she's bigger than my sister's Shitzu, but she's really no bigger than a beagle and in MY world, that's a small dog. Ha ha!

According to my son this morning...he had gotten all cleaned up and ready for his next job interview today and went to let the dogs inside from the backyard. Well apparently Cinnamon had been doing some mud-bogging after the intense storm last night. She is one crazy pup! Luckily she didn't jump or shake on him, just ran right to her crate! At least that was a good girl! 

Note: he actually called me to ask if he had to get her out of her crate to clean her off before he left. :doh: No, I really didn't think that would be a good idea since you lucked out so far. LOL


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> If they have Great Dane in them as we are now suspecting and Linney is only 45 lbs., then 80 lb dogs won't be shocking.
> 
> What is considered low calcium? I checked my food and the guaranteed analysis says min of 1% calcium.


Low calcium is a max 1.5%. Most min. #s fluctuate up to another percentage from what I've gathered, so your food could have upwards of 2% calcium in it, which could explain the faster growing, and she may not actually get ginormous.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

waterbaby said:


> I can see them getting awfully close to 100 - at least Squash.


Yes, I have emotionally accepted this. 

Flash, 1% calcium is fine IMO.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Yes, I have emotionally accepted this.
> 
> Flash, 1% calcium is fine IMO.


1% calcium is absolutely great, actually. But as a maximum, not a minimum.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> 1% calcium is absolutely great, actually. But as a maximum, not a minimum.


Let me clarify. If the label says 1% minimum, I think it's fine.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Your food is fine Dianne. Hell Cara's food is slightly higher than that and she's growing quite slowly so I would say it's just the pumpkin pie kids genetics.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Diane, you're fine. Clove's food has calcium levels at 1.2% and he was growing much slower than the rest. Also I doubt every one just happens to be feeding too much calcium vs. the puppies just being huge freaking dogs.

Edit: Also, considering how hard it was to find a food that WOULDN'T give these guys the runs.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Let me clarify. If the label says 1% minimum, I think it's fine.


Why do you think that?


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Why are you so insistent that Dianne is feeding an improper food DJ? Didn't your dog have pano which I believe is caused from growing too fast, so are you really one to be criticizing?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Why do you care? The calcium level is perfectly safe for the puppies.

Considering they're all growing at a very similar rate, and they're all on different foods (to the best of my knowledge), it seems they're fine, and their growth is normal.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Why do you think that?


Oh for crying out loud. The label is fine, the food is fine, the puppies are fine. I'm not going to get into a nitpicky semantics discussion about dog food labels.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Xeph said:


> Considering they're all growing at a very similar rate, and they're all on different foods (to the best of my knowledge), it seems they're fine, and their growth is normal.


That'd be my best guess too.



BTW does anyone know how big Ginger and Nutmeg are now? (I haven't seen updates on them in ages)


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I haven't heard any either! But I check the Hoof and Howl page just in case. Darn outside of DF adopters!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

upendi'smommy said:


> Why are you so insistent that Dianne is feeding an improper food DJ? Didn't your dog have pano which I believe is caused from growing too fast, so are you really one to be criticizing?


I never once said that Diane was feeding anything wrong! She asked about growing and calcium levels, so I told her what would be appropriate for a large dog and left it at that. 

We think Frag has pano, but don't think the xrays are worth it at this time to confirm. The reason for pano is completely unknown though. Some vets think it's from growing too fast, some vets have completely different theories, but it's a big unknown. Fact is, pano goes away and HD doesn't. 



Xeph said:


> Why do you care? The calcium level is perfectly safe for the puppies.
> 
> Considering they're all growing at a very similar rate, and they're all on different foods (to the best of my knowledge), it seems they're fine, and their growth is normal.


I was only wondering why her opinion was what it was... I won't go into the calcium debate here, though. 



sassafras said:


> Oh for crying out loud. The label is fine, the food is fine, the puppies are fine. I'm not going to get into a nitpicky semantics discussion about dog food labels.


I don't want to get into any nitpicky semantics, I just was just wondering your reasoning. I'm just trying to bring this to Diane's attention NOW, so that the puppies are fine LATER, if they do indeed grow to 80-150lbs. Whether or not she or anyone else wants to take it to heart or care about what I say is entirely her decision.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I don't want to get into any nitpicky semantics, I just was just wondering your reasoning. I'm just trying to bring this to Diane's attention NOW, so that the puppies are fine LATER, if they do indeed grow to 80-150lbs. Whether or not she or anyone else wants to take it to heart or care about what I say is entirely her decision.


There IS no reasoning, I wasn't talking about the pros or cons of various calcium levels but about labeling.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Like I said, considering that these puppies are all growing at the same weight (look at their numbers), it's highly unlikely there's anything to worry about (and if there was, having it be food related seems very unlikely).


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I give up. I'll bow out. If no one cares, no one cares.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I give up. I'll bow out. If no one cares, no one cares.


Wow, what a crummy thing to say. You've essentially set up a dichotomy where people either need and heed your wisdom on the subject or don't care about it (and by extension their puppies). Pretty offensive actually, IMO. You've completely ignored the possibility that people have their own opinions that they are comfortable with.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> I give up. I'll bow out. If no one cares, no one cares.


No one cares about the implication that we're potentially harming these puppies and willfully ignoring a way to fix it. All the puppies are growing at the same rate. All of them are on different foods. All of them are in good physical condition and are being cared after. 

You've made quite enough assumptions about the care of the PP litter that maybe people have a reason to be defensive. I know I don't want to hear second hand another word pertaining to Clove and the care I provide for him and my dogs from you.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Wow, what a crummy thing to say. You've essentially set up a dichotomy where people either need and heed your wisdom on the subject or don't care about it (and by extension their puppies). Pretty offensive actually, IMO. You've completely ignored the possibility that people have their own opinions that they are comfortable with.


I was talking about people caring about my opinions, not the puppies and such. Sorry for the confusion there. I never had any intent to say any of you had to feed anything, but completely discounting the fact that it can happen and my opinions is just annoying. So I won't press it further. 

And I can't say I've made any assumptions about the care of the PP litter at all, but since getting so much hate mail for seemingly no reason, you seem to know why, so I'll pm you


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Hey Jim Bob! The llama done got out th' round pen again!!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Wow! What the hell is going on?!?! 

The last I checked this thread, I had quoted DJ's comment about calcium and asked her opinion about the amount in my food. She gave her opinion as did Sassafras. I really don't see where she said the food I was feeding is terrible. Then everyone is suddenly attacking her. I'm not sure what I missed but I would appreciate it if it stopped. NOW. 

This thread was my happy place about Cinnamon and my other dogs. My escape from all the bitching...at work, in my family, etc. Now my DF family is attacking each other, AND ON MY THREAD! Take it elsewhere! PLEASE!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Thread edited, keep your problems between each other to PM.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

If you are on facebook, Aspen's owner (aka Nutmeg's owner) has a page called Hillside Huskies. He posts his pics of his dogs including Aspen there. He doesn't seem to take a lot of pics and Amanda copies most of Aspen's pics to her Hoof and Howl page. As far as Ginger, we will need Amanda to get those for us unless Ginger's new owner has a fb page.

Okay...I took the liberty to copy some Aspen (Nutmeg) pics for all you non-facebook people.














































And just so you know Aspen is as mischievous as the other PP litter pups:


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I saw them and I CAN'T believe that is Nutmeg. He looks SO different from the little peanut I remember.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I just went and looked, too. I agree, he looks so different! They're all growing up.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I almost wonder if Linney was impregnated by two different males. Squash and Cinny look so Dane, yet I'm not sure how I feel about Clove and Aspen (Nutmeg) doesn't really look Dane at all. Either Aspen is mama's boy or has a different daddy!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

A couple of those pictures I even thought Aspen's face looked a little shepherd-y, but that could be the husky in him too -- like you said, a mama's boy.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

ROFL, that last pic looks like my house when Angel gets a hold of the tissue box >-<


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> ROFL, that last pic looks like my house when Angel gets a hold of the tissue box >-<


Yeah, we have a wooden cat thing that holds 2 rolls of toilet paper and sits on the back of the toilet. We ran a 10 minute errand one day and left Cinnamon out of her crate with the other 4. In that 10 minutes, she had chewed up 2 plastic bowls sitting on the kitchen counter, dragged all the stuffed animals in my bedroom downstairs and knocked everything off the back of the toilet and chewed the 2 rolls of toilet paper into a big mountain of mess. We are assuming it was all her because the others never do anything if left all day and they were all lying where they usually are and she was TOTALLY out of breath. The little devil. 

And you know you're a dog lover when you see all this and burst out laughing instead of getting mad. (or is it that you know you're insane?)


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Aspen and Clove look very similar. I can't begin to speculate on who the baby dad(dys) was/were, might be a case for Maury, but Clove looks very much like Linney in his face and body. He's lean muscle and has a sharp muzzle with her exact eyes.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

ROFL, definately sounds like some of Angels adventures when she gets bored, wish I had taken pics of the doay she tore open a 5#bag of Flour and a 4# bag of sugar and dragged them all across the dining and living rooms, but I was too mad to think about it at the time (mostly at the hubby for leaving them where she could get them).


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> And you know you're a dog lover when you see all this and burst out laughing instead of getting mad. (or is it that you know you're insane?)


It's both. Definitely both.


----------



## AngelandShifusHuman (Jun 16, 2010)

Haven't seen any new update on Cinny for a while. Sorry I don't post much but love to see her pics and read up on her ( and squash....and clove's) antics...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have much to add about Clove.  I work and my boyfriend gets to spend most time with him. He's still here, somehow unadoptable! I am frustrated but not because I don't enjoy having him around. I just thought he'd be adopted really fast.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry, the move didn't go as smoothly as I would have liked and we've been exhausted. Work has started getting hectic as well. Cinny's doing great as are all the dogs. They love their new yard and if I can find my cameras I will start taking pictures again. She is getting very tall and VERY strong. I will definitely need to get back to her training. We went for our first walk since well before the move last night and she was so anxious to check out everything in her new neighborhood. She has destroyed everything within reach in the new yard including 2 scarecrows, a couple gnomes and several solar lights that were on the ground. Of course, she had plenty of help in the destruction. So far only one new hole dug and no attempts to go under or over the new fence. She loves racing and playing with Colt and Timber or wrestling with Flash. She and Shanika continue to be snarky with each other but are actually playing in the yard.

And she has a new nickname....Roadblock! If she decides she wants to be somewhere and you want to get through, she is getting to be quite the roadblock to get by!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> And she has a new nickname....Roadblock! If she decides she wants to be somewhere and you want to get through, she is getting to be quite the roadblock to get by!


This sound familiar. I have fallen down the stairs TWICE because of someone planting their bottom on the steps in front of me. Luckily the set of stairs he's allowed up are all of 6 steps.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Yea, body awareness is not Squash's strong point. Although in his case it manifests more as "I see a spot over there where I want to be, and god help any obstacles in my way."


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's a short video I took of Cinnamon at the old house before the move. I was trying to capture her droopy eyes a la Great Dane. 






And a few pics I never posted:

Chillin'









Quit flashing that thing in my face!









Fine! I'm not opening my eyes until you quit!









Finally, here's a few pics at the new house:
































































And a little video of pool time!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

So for anyone not on facebook...oh wait...Sassafras is on facebook finally, so that statement was pointless. LOL

Anyway, I bought an automatic watering bowl yesterday about 12:30 and had it home and hooked up sometime between 1 and 1:30 PM. I went out just after 8 PM to find Cinnamon had dismantled the whole water valve system and chewed it up into a million pieces. I had wanted to get one of those forever and finally did and it lasted less than 8 hours. That is the first thing she has chewed up that really pissed me off. I think she knew I was mad at her because she laid around looking at me with those big droopy eyes and crying. 

So today we were at Tractor Supply and my son got a revelation. We went to the horse/cattle waterer section and got a galvanized automatic horse waterer. The float and valve are still plastic but it is behind a metal plate and the bowl is metal. It was installed by 3 PM today and so far so good. We've decided if she chews up this galvanized bowl, we better run for our lives. LOL

BTW...I didn't even get mad at her when she pulled up a piece of linoleum flooring and chewed it up. Floor looks like shit now but oh well. Don't know why the water bowl upset me so. I'm over it now. Wait...now she's trying to eat the living room carpet.

Hey Amanda! Exactly what kind of diet does an Alaskan Husky live on??? LOL


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> So for anyone not on facebook...oh wait...Sassafras is on facebook finally, so that statement was pointless. LOL


Hey! I.... ok I deserved that.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Hey! I.... ok I deserved that.


LOL...I knew you'd laugh at that one!

Today's casualties have started to rack up. Somehow Cinnamon got the window thermometer from outside the kitchen window down and was chewing it up (don't worry, it's the dial type not the mercury type). Then in the 20 seconds I turned my back she got a stack of napkins and chewed them up all over the living room. I told her she was bad and she was going to end up in a crate 24/7 and she went right to her crate! Now does that make her good? LOL

Oh yeah...so far the galvanized water dish is surviving!

I forgot to add that I handed her a Nylabone and told her she should chew that. She looked at me, looked at the Nylabone, groaned and rolled on her back! Apparently she wasn't interested.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I can't believe the Pumpkin Pie litter is 6 months old. I need to get some new pics of Cinnamon to post and get her weighed.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Well I FINALLY got a few new pictures...

Cinnamon at 6 months old:



















And sitting at the table waiting for a treat:














Also, I have finally determined what Colt is, at least partially...

Martian or Leprechaun!










(the green grass stains didn't show up as well in the picture).


Cinnamon apparently thinks she is part mountain lion or mountain goat:









































And a couple cute pics of Flash and Shanika:


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

She is looking so beautiful and grown-up.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Great pictures Diane....Cinnamon is growing up so pretty but I am partial to Flash


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Cinnamon loves playing in the water. She is hysterical when I get out the hose though!

Pay attention at about 1:10 into the video and you'll see why it's a good thing her name isn't Grace! And don't miss the awesome pool dive at the very end!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Not a good Sunday. :help:

My younger sister decided to come see my new house. Obviously she was bringing her husband and two girls, Kayla 10 and Mackenzie 7. Kayla, though I love her dearly, is one of those little diva drama queens. :drama: Now they own a Shitzu but, with all apologies to the Shitzu lovers in DF, I am not fond of Shitzus and don't consider them "real" dogs. (I know, now I will take a lot of slack. To each her own, ok?)

Anyways, they walk in the door, Mackenzie first, and to my surprise, Shanika, who ignores everyone for the most part, runs over. Mackenzie starts to reach for her and she starts snarling. I instantly grab her muzzle and tell everyone to not pet her as she is having an off day which she tends to from time to time. Let me add, my mother and two other people have visited us at the new house and Shanika has laid at their feet being petted without a snarl. 

As soon as I turn my back, Kayla must have reached her hand out at Shanika, because all of the sudden she is screaming like she just got attacked by a mountain lion or something and has two teeth marks on her fingers which are bleeding. Shanika is hightailing it for her bed. Of course little miss drama queen went into high gear, screaming and crying and carrying on. Yes there were two teeth marks, yes they were bleeding but I've had a whole lot worse and she has too just falling off her bike. We washed them out, applied peroxide and neosporene and put bandaids on them. Of course the crying and drama went on until they left. My sister called a nurse friend of hers who told her to apply ice and if it was red tomorrow, she should bring Kayla to the hospital but they would have to file a bite report on Shanika. :doh:

My sister took a quick tour of the house and they left. My brother-in-law, who's a big wuss anyways, kept saying I need to have Shanika put down. :nono: When we went out for them to see the yard, Shanika growled and snarled at my sister when she tried to go back inside. She has never acted like this toward anyone. My mother even knew that from being around her before. The other visitors I have had own dogs so unless Shanika really doesn't like Shitzus, I don't know why she didn't like any of my sister's family. My sister then was telling me I needed to get rid of her. :lalala: That ain't happening. :wink: I guess they need not visit again although I'm really not expecting they will now. I just need to worry about if they overreact and go to the hospital. They were really minor bite marks but she was being so overreactive to it, I'm not sure what to expect. Of course my son said if anyone ends up making us have Shanika put down, then I will be short one sister and one niece. :boom:

Shanika is happily lying beside me right now with a big smile on her face, letting me know that it's okay, she got rid of the mob that was trying to invade our house. :eyebrows:


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, from what I see, you told them not to pet Shanika and they did not listen. I have a feeling had they listened to you, none of this would have happened.

I wanted to say that I don't think this is your fault at all. Unfortunately, someone got bit--someone who could not follow directions and obviously doesn't speak dog.

I don't really have any advice for you, except to maybe call tonight and see how she is doing and see if you can get your sister to understand what is going on. I know you said she was on the "get reid of Shanika" bandwagon, but maybe if you explain and have a chat, it could help.

Hugs to you.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Finally got Cinnamon weighed today...63.4 lbs! At 6 months 1 week!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Cinnamon got bored while I was in the bathroom. :nono:










In her defense, there was a small gouge in the wall the previous owners left and apparently it was too tempting. Even with 3 marrow bones and 2 nylabones lying just a couple feet away! (This rip is about a foot long!)

Here's a couple of Timber too...

Is it really time to get up already?









Not me!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Are you SURE you don't want Clove? Because he nommed the corner off one of our steps in 10 seconds flat, ate that previously mentioned hole in our mattress, and today has begun marking in the house.

Oh yeah and he started to eat the carpet runner on our stairs.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

The many faces of Cinnamon:








































And one of Flash for InkedMarie!










(Sorry...I hadn't turned the light on yet!)


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice pics of Cinnamon and thank you especially for the Flash picture!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Sunday I took Cinnamon and Timber for a long walk and we ended up at Aunt Sarah's Falls. I let them do a little wading but it was hard because I only had the 6' leads and really didn't want my feet wet for the long walk back. Here's a couple pics:







































Also I am finding that Cinnamon has a VERY strong prey drive. She wants to go after birds, cats, squirrels, little dogs, anything that moves. I'm not sure she wants to kill it, but she DEFINITELY wants to chase it. She almost ripped my arm off lunging for a squirrel. And she will watch tree branches as we pass under to see if there is anything up there.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> And she will watch tree branches as we pass under to see if there is anything up there.


It's funny, Squash is not very interested in little furry animals like squirrels or rabbits, but he is FASCINATED by birds and stalks them outside whenever he sees them. He's scared of our parrot, though.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Cinnamon was running around the yard with an older baby bird in her mouth one day with Timber chasing her. She dropped it near the wading pool and it was under the edge. She was going nuts trying to get it and when I scooped it up to take it out of the yard, she was diving at me to try to get it. Crazy dog!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I think Cinnamon would do great in weight pulling but I don't think there is much of that around here. She would also make a good hunting dog. Or of course, an excellent sled dog. If she isn't tracking something down to chase, she is pulling.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

A few pictures:

This is Cinnamon's favorite spot outdoors. She likes to nap here and she can watch through the window to see what we are up to (as you can tell by the dirty nose prints on the window!).










Cinnamon checking out a youtube video of a husky howling/talking:




























This one makes it look like they are looking at each other. I joked when I saw it that she's been computer dating with a husky!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Haha! I love the first one: "Yeeeeesss? Did you need something?"


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

love all the pictures Diane!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

That first pic is ADORABLE! Awww, she is looking so grown-up and beautiful.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Um, yeah. I think we have our match.

This is Lucky, a Great Dane-Husky  mix. Kind of reminds me of a certain young lady.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Well! I just found out my son has been holding out on me. I was looking at pictures he had on his phone and found these videos from the first few days we had Cinnamon. OMG, she's so little and chubby and cute! Hang on for cuteness overload!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Man I miss when Clove was little and cute.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

She's so wee! 

My mom sent me a couple pictures of me and Squash she had taken a couple of months ago... he looks so little LOL.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

We brought home our foster puppies last night. Parker and Pecan are supposedly Rottweiler/Chow Chow mixes but seem extremely small for that. Time will tell. Here's some video of them. Note that Cinnamon is about 7.5 months old while the fosters are about 2 months old, but Cinny looks like a GIANT!






And here's Flash with "her" puppies. It's eerie that they almost look like they COULD be hers.






Here's a picture of Flash and her "Mini-Me" Parker:










And here's one of Parker's sister Pecan with our other foster Mister (a 1 year old Malinois Shepherd mix):


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Some random pics from tonight:

Cinnamon's derp look (trying to look like brother Squash!):










Pretty Flash:










Timber guarding his cow toy:










Timber looking mischievous:










Cinnamon intently staring at my dutch fudge cookie (no she didn't get any):










Cinnamon's pretty smile:










Foster puppy Pecan annoyed by the camera:










Adorable foster puppy Parker:










That's it! Colt, Shanika and Mister (foster dog) avoided the camera!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Cinnamon intently staring at my dutch fudge cookie (no she didn't get any):


"But MOMMMMMMM! I really WANT it!" LOL I love this picture.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Great pics and thanks for including one of "my" Flash!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

You're welcome Marie! Flash looked very pretty in that picture but the poor girl is tired keeping track of "her" puppies (my foster puppies). She's such a good "momma". Cinnamon tries to help watch them but gets caught up in the playing and gets just a little too rough because of her size compared to them. She may be just shy of 8 months, so still a puppy, but she has about 55-60 lbs on them. LOL


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I have been informed that the Pumpkin Pie Litter's first birthday approaches and I haven't uploaded pictures in a long time. This is true. I spend more time on facebook these days and with fostering. So get ready non-facebook folks! It's time for a massive photo dump!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Cinnamon with her puppy collar around her muzzle:


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

On 9/11/11, this puppy was dumped in my fenced yard. We named him Hero. He's still here.




































Hero howling while foster pup Courage laughs!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Cinnamon is ready for Christmas a little early!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Cinnamon's beautiful new collar that DJEtzel made her!



























Look at the hound wrinkles and ears on Hero!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Chillin' with foster pup Wendy on her back!









Hero and foster pup Bojangles:









Cinnamon keeping an eye on the fosters!









Cinnamon says "I can cuddle like the little foster pups!"


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Contemplating life or wishing for a walk?









First snow of the season!


















And Cinnamon's doing a happy snow dance!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

That's it for now! For videos, go to youtube and check out my channel dkm4464.

And for those who haven't heard, Cinnamon got her hips xrayed today because she has been in some pain. She has horrible hips and will need to be on supplements and pain med/anti-inflammatories from now on. Poor girl!

Hopefully we will get some birthday pics to upload soon!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Cinnamon is growing up to look so beautiful! She looks great. And wow that's quite a pack you have with all those fosters, lol! How do you manage all those dogs at once! It looks like it'd be hectic! I bet it's lots of fun though. :biggrin1:


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> Chillin' with foster pup Wendy on her back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loved the pics! Timber is stunning! And I loved the pics of Cinamon sleeping on you...that is one relaxed dog!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> That's it for now! For videos, go to youtube and check out my channel dkm4464.
> 
> And for those who haven't heard, Cinnamon got her hips xrayed today because she has been in some pain. She has horrible hips and will need to be on supplements and pain med/anti-inflammatories from now on. Poor girl!
> 
> Hopefully we will get some birthday pics to upload soon!


Poor thing! Bad hips are no fun!
I can't believe it has been a year since the pumpkin pie litter!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Happy birthday to Cinny and the rest of the Pumpkin pie litter!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Cinnamon is growing up to look so beautiful! She looks great. And wow that's quite a pack you have with all those fosters, lol! How do you manage all those dogs at once! It looks like it'd be hectic! I bet it's lots of fun though. :biggrin1:


Cinnamon thanks you for the compliments! And yes it is quite often VERY hectic around here but I love it! Yes I get frustrated sometimes but it's all worth it in the end when you see people's faces as they go home with their new family member!

The max I have had so far was 16 for 5 days...my 6 (counting Hero), one foster dog, and 9 foster puppies (one was waiting to be picked up, 3 were my new fosters, and 5 were someone else's fosters who had problems and couldn't meet the transport and she lives 4 hours from me so we had to set up another time to meet!)


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

spotted nikes said:


> Loved the pics! Timber is stunning! And I loved the pics of Cinamon sleeping on you...that is one relaxed dog!


Thanks but just to set the record straight, that's not me (I am a woman LOL), that is my 22 year old son. You don't see me often as I'm always behind the camera! But yes, all the dogs love to lounge on him (and me)!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Love to see the updated pictures! Happy birthday week Cinny.


----------

